# Transpirinaica  Pyrenäen X 2010



## Tobsn (11. Oktober 2010)

*Transpirinaica â PyrenÃ¤en X *
21.08. â 02.09.2010

*STOP!!!*
Hier bitte nur weiterlesen, wenn ihr es verkraftet, dass wir
13 Tage bestes Bikewetter, jeden Tag fette Trails und das ganze verpackt in traumhafter Landschaft hatten.







Anfangen will ich mit einer kurzen Vorstellung der Telnehmer.



Von rechts nach links

Jockel2: OdenwÃ¤lderurgestein.
Scylla: Von der Cross-Novizin zum alten Hasen in 13 Etappen.
RayC: Der Tourguide. 
Tobsn: na ich halt.

Mit so einer Gruppe macht Biken SpaÃ und 15 Tage (inkl. Anreise) werden zum entspannten Erlebnis. 





Die Bilder sind zum Teil Georeferenziert.
KÃ¶nnt Euch also auf Google Earth anschauen, wo genau die Bilder gemacht wurden.

War fÃ¼r den Anfang nicht wirklich viel, kommt noch.
Aber ihr kÃ¶nnt Euch ja schon mal mit der Strecke vertraut machen.
http://www.gpsies.com/viewStages.do?fileId=acswcwkvaghekdhg

Oder ihr lest den Bericht vom letzen Jahr.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421907

Stay tuned.


----------



## Tobsn (12. Oktober 2010)

TAG 1
Bagneres-de-Luchon  Castillon-de-Larboust

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=78CFE4FA9E2356F7E63608F9A732109C?fileId=acswcwkvaghekdhg
Anmerkung: Die Tracks bei Gpsies sind unsere Planung und entsprechen nicht genau dem was wir gefahren sind, also immer aufmerksam lesen. 

Erster Tag, ca. 33km und 1600Hm standen auf dem Plan. 
Etwas mehr als ne Feierabendrunde, das sollte doch zu machen sein.
Zumal das Wetter sich von seiner besten Seite zeigte.
Nach dem wir unsere Räder zusammen gebaut, das Gepäck verstaut, die Fotofrage geklärt, das Auto abgestellt hatten  ging es los.
Erst einmal gemütlich auf Straße von Bagneres-de-Luchon Richtung Spanien und dann auf Schotter und am Ende wieder Teer hoch zum Luchon-Superbagneres, einer großen Liftstation mit Hotels und Restaurants.
Hier haben wir uns erst einmal in die Sonne gesetzt und ordentlich Mittag gemacht.
War ja das meiste geschafft. Von hier war es ja nur noch ein paar 100 Hm zum Pass und von da ja eigentlich nur runter. Abwarten. 
Wenn man sich die Abfahrt auf gpsies anschaut, sieht man zwar die zwei Rücken die noch zu queren sind, aber sieht alles sehr höhengleich aus. 
Nach dem Mittag war dann sehr schnell Schluss mit lustig. Tragen war angesagt. Aber bis auf eine Stelle noch ganz locker und so erreichten wir den Übergang ohne große Mühe.

Mei freuten wir uns schon auf die erste Abfahrt, sah auch alles ganz gut aus.
Also Protektoren an, Sattel runter und los.
Der erste Teil war ne schöne Wiesenabfahrt mit vielen Serpentinen, ein Traum.













Doch der Spaß werte nicht lang.
Der erste Rücken wollte gequert werden und die Tragerei ging schon wieder los.
Aber ist ja nur ein kleiner Rücken. Ja von wegen, das ding zog sich. Hat dann doch ordentlich Zeit und Kraft gekostet.
Dafür erwartete uns auf der anderen Seite ein Traum Panorama und Abfahrt.
Diesmal etwas Steiniger und loser













Allerdings war diese Abfahrt nur recht kurz, den der zweite Rücken stand im Weg.
Und wieder war der nicht wie erwartet nur ne kleine Bodenwelle, sondern erforderte richtige Kletterkünste und hat richtig Körner gekostet. 
Als wir endlich oben waren, ging nicht nur die Kraft zu neige, auch die Zeit lief uns davon.
Diese höhengleichen Strecken mit auf und ab, fahren, schieben tragen,  kosten einfach enorm viel Kraft und Zeit.
Aber egal, dafür hatten wir ein wirkliches Traumpanorama und unter schrieb der Trail regelrecht Spaß in den Hang
Da wir wie gesagt schon etwas spät dran waren, mussten wir uns etwas beeilen, weswegen wir nicht von allen Teilabschnitten Bilder haben.

Was jetzt kam waren mit die anstrengensten 900Hm die ich je abwärts gefahren bin. 
War fix und alle als ich unten ankam, aber glücklich. 
Hätte echt Bock die Abfahrt erneut zu fahren, jetzt wo ich sie kenne und so ohne schweres Gepäck.

Oben startet es mit einem Wiesentrail mit vielen Kehren.
Wie so oft auf Bildern sieht die Abfahrt harmlos aus, war sie aber nicht









Nach dem Wiesen weg folgt ein alter verfallener Steinweg.
Ein wirklich harte Brocken, der jeden Tiefenmeter zum Lac dOo zur harten Arbeit macht.









Am Lac dOo führt dann ein schöner Erdweg mit schönen Wurzel und Felsen entlang.

Vorne an der Staumauer angekommen beginnt dann der Spaßteil der Abfahrt.
Eine ca. 2 Meter breite Rüttelpiste, mit richtig schönen Absätzen, fetten Felsbrocken und reichlich Kehren. All you need is speed.

Unten angekommen ist es schon reichlich spät und zu allem Überfluss ist in der Gegend ein Blumenfestival, weswegen alle Unterkünfte belegt sind.
Und so rollen wir noch bis Castillon-de-Larboust, wo wir mit viel Glück noch eine Absteige finden.

Also wenn alle Etappen so hart werden wie diese, dann guten Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise beginnt man einen Cross mit einen Einrolltag.
Tja, wir wurden gleich richtig eingenordet 

Die Strecke des ersten Tages ging größtenteils über den GR 10, geradeso außerhalb des Nationalparks, da hatte ich bei der Planung aufgepasst.

Es ware eine sehr schwere Abfahrt in traumhafter Landschaft.
Am achten Bild sieht man gut wie steil es abwärts ging.
Diese Steilheit ist typisch für die Pyrenäen.

Tracks zu den Etappen stellte ich noch bei GPSies rein.
@tobsn hat die geplante Strecke eingestellt, an 1-2 Tagen sind wir davon abgewichen.

Noch paar allgemeine Dinge zur Planung:
Routenplanung hatte ich übernommen.
@tobsn hat sich um die Unterkünft gekümmert.
@scylla und @Jockel2 durften u.a.mit ihren frz. Sprachkenntnissen glänzen.
Angefahren sind wir mit den Auto, da dies die schnellste und preiswerteste Variante war.
Alleine oder zu zweit rechnet sich wahrscheinlich die Anfahrt im Nachtzug.
Die Anfahrt im Auto war dann auch der Grund warum aus den "Trans/Cross" eine "Vuelta/Ronda" wurde.

Wir sind eine Woche auf frz. Seite nach Westen gefahren grob den GR10 folgend und dan auf span. Seite teilweise auf der bekannten Strecke von http://pyrenees2005.free.fr/ wieder zurrück. 
Sprich wir sind immer in den Zentralpyrenäen geblieben.


ray


----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2010)

geil. freue mich schon auf die nächsten etappenberichte.


----------



## derfati (12. Oktober 2010)

Abo!


----------



## BiNkZ (12. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön! Die Pyrenäen sind traumhaft!

War dort bislang aber nur mit dem Reiserad


----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2010)

OH, 3 Mitleser, dann muss ich mir ja jetzt extra Mühe geben.


Die nächsten Etappen werden etwas holperig.
Etappe 1-4 waren so  werdet ihr beim Lesen schon merken.
Richtig Rund lief es dann von Etappe 5-13, da werdet ihr jeden Tag mit Landschaft pur und fetten Trails gefüttert.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und wenn ihr Fragen habt, her damit.


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2010)

tobsn schrieb:


> oh, 3 mitleser, dann muss ich mir ja jetzt extra mühe geben.



vier


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey Tobsn,
super, dass du dir die Mühe (und jetzt sogar extra viel Mühe) machst, unsere Tour schriftlich festzuhalten! 
Besonders gespannt bin ich darauf, wie dein Bericht von der dritten Etappe ausfallen wird 

War auf jeden Fall ein tolles Erlebnis, und jetzt wo's draußen kalt wird erinnert man sich umso lieber an endlose Trails in mediterrane Landschaften mit kuschligen 30° im Schatten!
Write(ride) on...

scylla (die erst in die Pyrenäen fahren musste, um den wahren Sinn von Fahrrad-Leichtbau zu verstehen )


----------



## peter muc (13. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> vier



5


----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Besonders gespannt bin ich darauf, wie dein Bericht von der dritten Etappe ausfallen wird ..



Frei nach Jockel2 "supertoller Genusstrail"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 2*
Castillon-de-Larboust - Espiaube

Also gut geschlafen ist was anderes, auch meine Mitstreiter sehen am FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck alles andere als fit aus, die erste Etappe hat ihre Spuren hinterlassen, aber drauÃen Lacht die Sonne Ã¼ber herrlichen Bergen und so kommen die Lebensgeister schnell wieder.






http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=FDF026CABD93F5C391F77978F944B405?fileId=nbdlhzltiisltmhb


Das Profil der heutigen Etappe ist recht einfach.
2x 600Hm und ein Finaleranstieg mit ca. 800Hm.
Alles natÃ¼rlich netto und ohne MWST Mehr Wellen Steuer.
Und wie die draufschlagen kann, haben wir gestern gemerkt.

Hilft nix, Rucksack auf und los.
Der erste Anstieg, hoch zum Col de Peyresourde ist ein schÃ¶ner gemÃ¼tlicher Teeranstieg.
Da es auÃer ein paar Rennradfahrern kaum Verkehr hat, blieben wir auf der konstant ansteigenden HauptstraÃe (D618) und nehmen nicht wie geplant die Route auf der anderen Talseite und sparen uns ein paar Wellen.
Oben am Col gehtâs es direkt weiter nach Peyresourde-Balestas, einem weiteren Ski- Retortendorf.
Hier sieht die Welt schon anders aus als gestern.
Die heutige Etappe verlÃ¤uft ein paar Kilometer nÃ¶rdlich von PyrenÃ¤en Hauptkamm und erinnert mich eher ans AllgÃ¤u oder Schwarzwald. WÃ¤hrend der Hauptkamm doch schon mit den Alpen verglichen werden kann.

Anfangs verlÃ¤uft die Abfahrt in weiten Kehren Ã¼ber herrliche KrÃ¤uterwiesen.
Ein Highspeed SpaÃ fÃ¼r die ganze Familie. 





Bevor es dann in den Wald geht wo der Trail technischer und zum engen Erdpfad wird.





Im unteren Teil stoÃen wir auf einen schÃ¶ner technischer VTT (ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken) und folgen ihr bis nach Loudenvielle. 
Gerade auf der franzÃ¶sischen Seite gibt es sehr viele VTT Strecken. Meist verlaufen die eher weiter unten, sind halt meist als Rundkurse um einen Ort angelegt und fÃ¼hren eigentlich nie in ein benachbartes Tal. GrundsÃ¤tzlich sind VTT echte SpaÃgaranten, denen man unbedingt folgen sollte. 
Wir wurden auf jeden Fall nie enttÃ¤uscht und so kommen wir in Loudenvielle auch mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen an.



In Loudenvielle ist heute Bauernmarkt. Eigentlich ist es ja noch nicht mal 12 Uhr. Aber trotzdem enden wir auf der Wiese neben dem Markt und tauchen abwechselnd in das GetÃ¼mmel ein um nach und nach die ein oder andere KÃ¶stlichkeiten rauszuziehen.






Doch irgendwann mÃ¼ssen wir weiter, sind ja noch 2 Berge.
Und so machen wir uns in der Mittagshitze auf dem Weg zum zweiten Col.
War das ne Schinderei mit vollem Magen in der Mittagshitze. 

Die Abfahrt dann das gleiche Spiel wie vom Col de Peyresourde.
Oben Almtrail inkl. Kuh*******, dann Waldtrail, danach VTT ins Tal und groÃes Grinsen bei Allen. 
Nach der endlosen Schieber- und Tragerei gestern lÃ¤uft es heute richtig rund. 





Unten in Saint-Lary-Soulan angekommen steht jetzt nur noch der lange Anstieg nach Espiaube auf dem Programm.
Kurz Wasser gefasst und jeder macht sich in seinem Tempo  auf den Weg.
Treffpunkt ist das Chalet Lou Rider.
Eine wirklich nette Gite mit sehr freundlichem Personal, das auch mal vernÃ¼nftig Englisch kann. 

Alternativ zur langen Teerauffahrt kann man auch die Gondel von Saint-Lary-Soulan nehmen, gibt es da doch wie bereits in Bagneres-de-Luchon auch einen Bike Park.
Und wir werden noch mehr streifen, dummer weise sind die Abfahrten fÃ¼r uns immer auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2010)

In der Hinsicht sind die Franzosen recht schlau, da wo es ein Skigebiet gibt, ist im Sommer ein Bikepark.

Den Bikepark, den tobsn ansprach findet man hier:
http://www.altisnowpark.com/233-31016-Plan-du-bikepark.php


Tip: Es macht Sinn in jeder Gemeinde nach VTT-Strecken zu fragen, in den Touri-Office bekommt man meist einen kostenlosen Übersichts-Plan der Strecken.

Das es diese ausgeschilderten  VTT-Strecken landesweit in F gibt wusste ich, nur hatten wir vorab dazu leider keine Infos im Web gefunden.

Wegen GPS-Tracks von VTT-Touren in F sollte man bei http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps.php?topo=321
und 
http://de.wikiloc.com (wird z.B. in GoogleEarth mitangezeigt)
reinschauen.
GPSies liefert hier nicht so viel.

IGN-Karte von F schaut man sich unter http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=metropole an.
Infos zu den Weitwanderwegen in F findet man unter http://www.gr-infos.com/gr-de.htm

Ray


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2010)

Die erste Unterkunft in Luchon war übrigens hier:
http://www.villaportillon.com/index.htm

Hier gab es das beste Frühstück.
Besitzer stammt übrigens aus den Elsass (als Kind ausgewandert) und kann noch recht gut Deutsch.

Die korrekte Buchung von Doppelbettzimmer weis Zimmer mit 2 Einzelbetten weis ich nicht mehr.
Das hatten wir anfänglich bei der telefon. Buchung falsch gemacht, da uns die korrekte franz. Übersetzung nicht klar war.
Ich weis nicht mehr, wann uns das genau erklärt wurde, wie man sowas  korrekt bucht.

Evt. wissen scylla oder Jockel2 das noch?


ray


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Die korrekte Buchung von Doppelbettzimmer weis Zimmer mit 2 Einzelbetten weis ich nicht mehr.
> Das hatten wir anfänglich bei der telefon. Buchung falsch gemacht, da uns die korrekte franz. Übersetzung nicht klar war.
> Ich weis nicht mehr, wann uns das genau erklärt wurde, wie man sowas  korrekt bucht.



Ein "chambre double" bucht man am besten nur, wenn man nachts gerne kuschelt... ansonsten lieber ein "chambre a deux lits" (2 Einzelbetten) 

Ich glaub, das hat uns die nette Dame in Luchon erklärt, nachdem sie bei dem Gedanken, ein "cambre double" an zwei Kerle zu vermieten etwas peinlich berührt drein geschaut hatte  Den Unterschied sollte man als Hotelgast auf jeden Fall besser wissen. Ich vergesse das jedenfalls nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## Jogi (13. Oktober 2010)

wie in Italien:
camera doppia = Doppelzimmer
camera a due letti = Zweibettzimmer


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei den VTT Strecken sollte man noch erwähnen, dass die zwar die übliche Farbcodierung für den Schwierigkeitsgrad haben, aber die Franzosen zumindest in den Pyrenäen anscheinend etwas krassere Sachen gewohnt sind als hierzulande. Also "blau" (ok, das ist wirklich auch in F leicht), französisch "rot" = deutsch schwarz oder zumindest ein sehr schweres "rot", französisch "schwarz" = deutsch doppelschwarz mit Totenkopf (falls es sowas gibt ) 
Aber wie Tobsn schon meinte: Spaßgaranten sind die VTT-Strecken auf jeden Fall!  
Überhaupt war das beste dabei, dass man egal ob auf Wanderwegen oder auf offiziellen Mountainbike-Strecken von den Wanderern nicht angemault oder mit Stöcken bedroht wurde, sondern eher bestaunt (in positivem Sinne... richtige Touren-Biker mit großem Rucksack auf dem Rücken und "nicht-Downhill"-Rädern sind in der Gegend wohl noch eine Seltenheit) und angefeuert wurde. In dem Aspekt sind die Franzosen wie auch die Spanier viel entspannter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ... ein "cambre double" an zwei Kerle zu vermieten etwas peinlich berührt drein geschaut hatte  ...



Jockel und ich hatten in den abends immer sehr viel Spaß, auch im "cambre douple".


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Jockel und ich hatten in den abends immer sehr viel Spaß, auch im "cambre douple".



ääähm... 



ne, darüber denke ich jetzt nicht weiter nach


----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...richtige Touren-Biker mit großem Rucksack auf dem Rücken und "nicht-Downhill"-Rädern sind in der Gegend wohl noch eine Seltenheit) und angefeuert wurde...


Vor allem auf der ersten und dritten Etappe haben uns die Wanderer regelrecht aufgelauert um ein Bild von dieser seltsamen Spezies zu erhaschen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Möchte gar nicht wissen mit was für einer Story sie diese Bilder daheim präsentieren. 
 Als wir in den Pyrenäen wandern waren haben wir  "
Vor einem Refugio mussten wir sogar posieren.  
So unglaublich fand der Wirt das, wir wissen inzwischen warum. 
Auf jeden Fall haben sie immer ein Foto gemacht, breit gegrinst und Daumen nach oben gezeigt.

Haben wir überhaupt einen Touren Biker gesehn?
Eigentlich nur RR-Fahrer oder gleich Fullface und schweres Gerät.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2010)

Schweres Gerät gab's dort einiges... ist ja klar bei der Dichte an Bikeparks. Tourenfahrer hab ich nur 2-3 am allerersten Anstieg gesehen... allerdings nur Tages-Tourenfahrer ohne Rucksack. Verrückte wie wir mit 10 kg Rucksäcken haben sich dort nicht blicken lassen. Dafür umso mehr Touren-Wanderer. Schade, dass wir nicht zurückgeknipst haben... die fand ich nämlich eine seltsame Spezies. Großes Gepäck mitgenommen, aber das Bike zu Hause vergessen *tststs*. Dabei passt das doch auch noch locker auf den Rücken


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2010)

hey, die Storry mit den Refugio-Foto für deren Stammbuch/Webseite kommt erst bei Etape 3!
Nur soviel, wir waren die ersten Biker die dort gesichtet wurden.

Zu Tag 1 fällt mir noch was ein:
Wir wurden in einen Affenzahn von einen Bergläufer bergab überholt 
Es war schon beeindruckend wie schnell er von Fels zu Fels sprang.
Wir traffen den Läufer paar Stunden später bei der Unterkunftsuche im Tal wieder.

Was an diesen Tag (Samstag) auffiel und uns verwundert hat, war  das sehr viele (insbesondere junge) Leute erst am späten Nachmittag/Abend in die Berge gehen.
Wie uns erklärt wurden nehmen die Leute nur Proviant und eine Schlafsack mit und übernachten unter klaren Sternenhimmel.

Und drittens, Franzosen verstehen Deutsch, insbesondere wenn man ablästert. 
Bei einer der Gruppe, die uns entgegen kam war ein junger Student mit FlipFlops 
Ich sagte darauf hin zu scylla, dass das wohl nicht die angemessene Beschuhung ist.
Prompt kam, die Antwort von den Flip-Flop-Träger auf Deutsch: "Mir sind meine Bergstiefel geklaut worden"
Ich: "Wer tut den sowas "
Er klärte uns dann auf, der er eine Wette verloren hat und deswegen in FlipFlops da hoch muss.
Foto habe leider keins gemacht.


Witzigerweise sind uns mehrmals junge Franzosen begegnet die Deutsch sprechen konnten. 
Das war für mich doch sehr überraschend.

Ray


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Witzigerweise sind uns mehrmals junge Franzosen begegnet die Deutsch sprechen konnten.


was geht??? meine erfahrung ist eigentlich eher, dass sie nur deutsch/englisch koennen
wenn sie was von einem wollen. ansonsten reden sie, wenn man 2 woerter
franzoesisch spricht, nur noch in ihrer sprache mit einem. hab leider wenig
ausnahmen erlebt.


----------



## simplesaiman (13. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hier bitte nur weiterlesen, wenn ihr es verkraftet, dass wir
> *13 Tage bestes Bikewetter*, jeden Tag fette Trails und das ganze verpackt in traumhafter Landschaft hatten.



neid!!!


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> neid!!!


Ich weiss, du hattest ziemlich Pech mit dem Wetter bei deiner Reise und das von Anfang an auf La Palma bis zum Ende.

So war wenigstens der Regen aufgebraucht. 
Wir hatten sogar eine Hitzewelle, in der Zeit waren über 40°C in Madrid, bei uns in den Bergen waren es dann immer noch über 30°C.
Unsere Wasservorräte  wurden mehrmals knapp und das gleich am ersten Tag.

Du wirst auf der span. Seite ein Teil der Strecke wieder erkennen, wir haben uns aber nicht genau an die original Strecke gehalten.
Dazu aber erst wenn die Etappen dran sind.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier bitte nur weiterlesen, wenn ihr es verkraftet, dass wir
> ...



Ohne unser Wetterglück wär so manche Etappe richtig übel geworden.
Denke da an Etappe 1 und 3.
Bei Etappe 3 hatten wir richtig Glück. Da hatte es in der Nacht davor etwas geregnet, dann tagsüber Sonne pur und in der Nacht darauf nur geschüttet.
Aber wenn Engel reisen ...


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 3*
Espiaube â Artigues Campan

Bevor ich  mit dem Bericht zur 3. Etappe anfange.
Ray hast Du mir noch die Adresse von dem Kollegen der dir erzÃ¤hlt hat, das kann man mit dem Bike locker fahren? Will mich bedanken.




Scylla hat ihm glaub ich auch noch was zu sagen.





Um die Etappe nachzuvollziehen mÃ¼sst ihr Euch die Strecke mit GoogleEarth anschauen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=D751514D058B1DDA9F249E646E5C27A9?fileId=xximztopnqblhakl
Ich hatte das am Abend Smartphone + WIFI sei dank noch gemacht und meinte immer nur zu Jockel âIch seh da keinen Weg. Wo soll da ein Weg seinâ.

Nachdem es in der Nacht noch geregnet hatte und die Wettervorhersage gar nicht so gut war, riss es zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck wieder richtig auf und der Himmel prÃ¤sentierte sich in seinem schÃ¶nsten blau.
Kurz Anlauf holen und mit Vollgas schossen wir in die Auffahrt zum Skigebiet von Espiaube.
Eine StraÃe, mal Teer mal Schotter schlÃ¤ngelt sie sich den Hang entlang nach oben.
Anfangs noch ganz ohne Autos, werden es gegen Ende doch einige, scheint wohl ein beliebter Ausgangspunkt fÃ¼r Wanderungen zu sein. Ja Wandrungen.





Kurz nach dem Parkplatz beginnt ein schÃ¶ner Panorama Trail und wir genieÃen es die ganzen Wanderer, die uns beim hoch in ihren Autos Ã¼berholt haben, auf dem Trail wieder zurÃ¼ck zu Ã¼berholen.





Und so hÃ¤tte der Trail jetzt weiter gehen kÃ¶nnen. HÃ¤tte.




Da, in der Mitte ist der Ãbergang.

Da Scylla in der ersten Etappe das richtige Biketragen gelernt hat, wollte sie ihr KÃ¶nnen ja mal wieder anwenden. 
Sie dÃ¼rfte.
Gemeinsam mit den Wanderern machten wir uns also zu Fuss auf den Weg zum Col.
Die fanden das allesamt sehr lustig.




Ich meine hier ein Grinsen zu erkennen, hat ihr wohl SpaÃ gemacht.








Ja, da unten des GerÃ¶llfeld, von da kommen wir her

Keine Ahnung mehr wie lang wir getragen haben, aber waren ca. 500 Hm netto.
Wobei der Anstieg bis auf das Ende eigentlich nicht steil war. Was aber bedeutet es hat noch lÃ¤nger gedauert.

Aber die Landschaft, der Hammer. 
Selten in einer so schÃ¶nen Berglandschaft gewesen.

Geschafft. Oben wurde dann auf jeden Fall erst einmal Pause gemacht.
Von wegen geschafft. Der Aufstieg war heute die leichtere Ãbung.
Es lagen noch 1000Hm Abstieg vor uns, netto, dazu kamen noch etliche Gegenanstiege.
Vor allem der am Stausee, war richtig eklig. 
Ich kann das ganze wirklich als Wanderung empfehlen, aber ohne Bike.





Lasst Euch nicht von den Bilder tÃ¤uschen, waren immer ein paar Meter die man fahren konnte.
Die Tragebilder spiegeln die Wirklichkeit besser.
Und selbst mit besserer Fahrtechnik wÃ¤re nicht viel mehr gegangen, zu flach das GelÃ¤nde und treten in dem GerÃ¶ll kaum mÃ¶glich.




Wenigstens das einrollen vom Col hab ich mir nicht nehmen lassen




Scylla am ersten See, hinten der Ãbergang
























Da Fahrt ja doch einer. 

Auf dem Bild unten mal den Trail auf der anderen Seeseite betrachten.
Da ist nicht viel mit fahren.








Keinen Bock mehr zum Tragen, da fÃ¤hrt man irgendwann alles.

Unten angekommen, wir natÃ¼rlich wieder super spÃ¤t dran.
Dass wir fix und fertig waren, muss ich ja nicht sagen.
Eigentlich war geplant in La Mongie zu Ã¼bernachten.
Aber dort waren alle Hotels geschlossen oder voll.
So rollten wir gen Tal, wo wir in der Gite in Artigues Campan noch Platz fanden.
Die hatten da leckeres Erdbeerbier, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hÃ¶rt sich eklig an, aber nach dem Tag hat mir alles geschmeckt.
Ansonsten ne empfehlenswerte Unterkunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. Oktober 2010)

Am Abend gab es fast eine Meuterei, scylla, Jockel2 und tobsn haben sich mit Erdbeerbier zugeknallt und von schönen Strassenpässen geträumt.
Meine Guide-Fähigkeiten wurden massiv in Frage gestellt.
Das werdet ihr bei der nächsten Etappe im Detail erfahren.
Das Vertrauen kam dann aber langsam wieder.

Diese Etappe war echt brutal hart, wir waren alle fix unf fertig.
Verluste gab es auch.
Tiefe Kratzer an den Gabelholmen der Doppelbrückengabel an Jockel2s Specialized Enduro nach einen Abgang über den Lenker.
tobsn hat seine Socken durchgelaufen und seine Specialized Schuhe waren hin.
Die Shimano Schuhe von uns anderen drei haben dagegen ohne Probleme überlebt.
scylla hatte sich eine sehr schmerzhafte Blase am großen Zeh erlaufen.
Ich hatte an beiden großen Zehen eine Blase, aber längst nicht so schmerzhaft.

Arnaud, der uns diese Etappe wärmstens empfohlen hat, habe ich schon Schläge seitens scylla angedroht. 
Basierend auf seinen Skitouren und Wanderungen hatte er das ganze als machbar mit den Bike eingestuft.
Als Nicht-Biker ist es fast unmöglich einzuschätzen was fahrbar ist und was nicht, das hat sich leider wiedereinmal gezeigt.

Spätestens nach dieser Etappe können wir uns als Bikebergsteiger bezeichnen. Wir waren fast den ganzen Tag über 2000m Höhe in traunhafter Landschaft unterwegs.
Nur haben wir die Bikes mehr getragen und geschoben als gefahren.

Achja, tobsn kam nach dieser Etappe mit der Idee auf, beim nächsten Cross RRer stat MTBs mitzunehmen, da diese leichter sind und auf Strasse schneller sind.
Tja, das nenne ich Sarkasmus pur. 

Ich würde raten, wer nicht gerne bikebergsteigt, außenrum per Strasse zum Col Tourmalet zu fahren.

Ray


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gemeinsam mit den Wanderern machten wir uns also zu Fuss auf den Weg zum Col.
> Die fanden das allesamt sehr lustig.



Anfangs dachte ich mir ja noch "och, die haben wohl noch nie richtige Biker gesehen... na denen zeigen wir's noch, wenn wir runtershreddern". Am Ende wußte ich: die konnten das Gelände dort einfach besser einschätzen als wir, deswegen haben sie so unnützes Gepäck wie rollende Fortbewegungsmittel gleich mal zu Hause gelassen 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich meine hier ein Grinsen zu erkennen, hat ihr wohl Spaß gemacht.[/COLOR]



Na das war ja auch am Aufstieg zum Übergang, als ich mich noch auf die Abfahrt (Abfahrt... welche Abfahrt??? Ich erinnere mich nur noch an einen Abstieg) gefreut habe . Wenn man mal versucht, den Gesichtsausdruck auf den folgenden Bildern zu erkennen, kann man das darauffolgende Stimmungstief ein bisschen besser nachvollziehen. Wenn die Landschaft bei der Etappe nicht so genial gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Tag vollends gehasst. 
Und wenn Jockel2 und Tobsn sich nicht erbarmt hätten, mein übergewichtiges Bleirad (das Ding wurde aus irgend einem Grund von Stunde zu Stunde schwerer... als ob >14 kg nicht schon genug gewesen wären) das Steilstück zum Übergang hochzuschleppen... Danke  

Nach der Etappe wurde mir jedenfalls vollends klar, warum ein Leichtbaurad wirklich Sinn macht. Nach einem halben Tag Bike schleppen merkt man jedes Gramm doppelt. Und wenn man dann oben steht, ist man so fertig, dass selbst die paar Meter, die man in frischem Zustand noch hätte fahren können, auch nicht mehr gehen 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze wirklich als Wanderung empfehlen, aber ohne Bike.



word!

Für den Kollegen von Rayc (derjenige, der behauptet hat, da könne man fahren) hab ich mir auch schon was ausgedacht: Sollten wir jemals nochmal dort hin fahren, laden wir ihn ein, mitzukommen. Er bekommt dann auch ein Rad geliehen (meins... das schwerste von allen). Wir anderen nehmen natürlich nur Leichtbau-Carbon-Rennräder (sub 7 kg) mit (gell, Tobsn)


----------



## scottiee (14. Oktober 2010)

da habt ihr ja wirklich nen tollen trip gehabt, freu mich schon auf die nächsten etappen


----------



## powderJO (14. Oktober 2010)

hört sich nach ner lustigen etappe an. wegen blasen und kaputten schuhen etc: habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich in meinen raceschlappen letztendlich am besten laufe, auch in schwerem gelände und beim stundenlangen tragen oder schieben. und unzerstörbar sind sie scheinbar auch. 

ok, die gehen natürlich nicht auf plattformpedalen.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

Thema kaputte Schuhe, gibt noch ein Extra, hab nur die Bilder vergessen.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vor einem Refugio mussten wir sogar posieren.
> So unglaublich fand der Wirt das, wir wissen inzwischen warum.



falls mal zufällig jemand an dem Refugio 
http://www.madteam.net/refugios/campanadecloutou2225m/
vorbei kommen sollte...

ruhig mal fragen, ob die sich noch an die vier verrückten Biker erinnern können, die sich vor der Hütte erst mal mit Limonade aufpäppeln mussten 

@powderJO 
in Raceschühchen hätte ich das gar nicht überlebt! Ich fand ja schon die Cleats an den Berg-Schuhen beim Laufen nervig, obwohl die im Vergleich zu Race-Schuhen noch relativ gut im Profil der Sohle verschwinden.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Am Abend gab es fast eine Meuterei, scylla, Jockel2 und tobsn haben sich mit Erdbeerbier zugeknallt und von schönen Strassenpässen geträumt...



Da sag noch mal einer Alkohol kann kein Leben retten.

Sonst  
















rayc schrieb:


> ...Meine Guide-Fähigkeiten wurden massiv in Frage gestellt...


Berechtigt


----------



## talybont (14. Oktober 2010)

Weiter so! 
Ihr macht das prima!!!


----------



## peter muc (14. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> .... mein übergewichtiges Bleirad (das Ding wurde aus irgend einem Grund von Stunde zu Stunde schwerer... als ob >14 kg nicht schon genug gewesen wären)



@ scylla: ist es etwa "das kleine schwarze"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

So sah die Sohle meiner Schuhe nach der 3. Etappe aus, komplett schrott.









Eigentlich hÃ¤tte ich die Schuhe gleich wegwerfen mÃ¼ssen, da sowohl Pedalieren als auch Laufen nur noch mit EinschrÃ¤nkungen ging.
Um die Cleats war an beiden Schuhen sowohl die innere als auch die Ã¤uÃere Sohle lose, hingen nur noch daran und lieÃen sich komplett wegklappen bzw. waren ganz weggerissen. Was bedeutet, dass der Schuh auf dem Pedal wirklich nur noch auf dem Cleat aufgesessen ist und wild hin und her gewackelt ist.
Beim Laufen schrÃ¤g am Hang ist die Sohle dann immer weggeklappt, was keinen sicheren Tritt mehr gewÃ¤hrte.
Am Absatz war am linken Schuh die Sohle ganz weg und am Rechte hing sie nur och lose dran, was beim Laufen teils gefÃ¤hrlich war.
Und an den Spitzen war auch nur noch blankes Carbon.

Insgesamt enttÃ¤uschend fÃ¼r einen Schuh der als AllMountain verkauft wird.
Zumal Specialized den Trail 120 ja folgt bewirbt *âUmma Gumma rubber outsole uses DH tire technology for best traction & durabilityâ*

Wo war da die durability? 

Bis zu dem Tag war ich mit dem Schuh eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Wurde ihn immer noch als einen der besten AM-Schuhe fÃ¼r den Einsatz mit Cleats bezeichnen.
Aber dass er nach einem Tag laufen so zerfledert, zumal die Shimano es locker weg gesteckt haben.
Und ich bin nicht mehr gelaufen als die anderen.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ scylla: ist es etwa "das kleine schwarze"



seit dem PyrenäenX auch bekannt als Heavyville  
na ja, selbst schuld... hab's ja auch selbst so aufgebaut


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2010)

Bericht gebucht.
Sehr fein


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bericht gebucht.
> Sehr fein


dito...


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Oktober 2010)

hab grad die erlaubniss von meiner frau für 2011 besorgt!


----------



## Jockel2 (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was sagen:
1. Der Service im Chalet Lou Rider war nicht nur sehr freundlich, sondern auch ausgesprochen gutaussehend, wenn man das mal sagen darf.
2. Lasst Euch von Scylla nicht verrückt machen wegen den französischen VTT Strecken. Bin gerade in Finale und habe 2 Tage Freerideshuttel hinter mir. Da sehnst du dich nach ein paar beschaulichen schwarzen VTT Strecken zurück. Hier kann einem Odenwälder Bikeopa ja Angst und Bange werden.
3. Von wegen dritter Tag: Wenn ich die S.. erwische!!!!
4. Ray das war nicht "eine Bagnag yber den Lenker" die meine Standrohre bei den verzweifelten Versuchen doch mal ein Stück zu fahren das Leben gekostet hat sondern 3 mit jeweils ausgeprägten Flugfasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hab grad die erlaubniss von meiner frau für 2011 besorgt!



Nach der Beschreibung der 3. Etappe willst Du da hin?
Ab Etappe 5 lohnt es sich wirklich.


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 4*
Artigues-Campan - Gavernie

Die heutige Etappe läßt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen.
*Wir verweigern den Trail.*

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rkdwlkmadeddgnsu


In der Nacht hat es ordentlich gegossen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , während dem Frühstück immer noch, erst als wir uns fertig machen hört es auf.
Die Wolken hängen aber noch tief in den Bergen und wir mitten in der graue Suppe.
Immerhin bleiben die Regensachen eingepackt bzw. werden nach den ersten Höhenmeter zum Col du Tourmalet wieder eingepackt.

Ja, heute sind wir auf den Spuren der Tour de France. 
Die hatte ich mir im Juni oben am Tourmalet angeschaut.
Damals mit dem Rennrad, Sonne und Westanfahrt zum Col. 
Heute mit dem MTB, 50 Meter Sicht und Ostauffahrt zum Col.

Eigentlich sollte die Tour heute auf den Pic du Midi  gehen, aber angesichts des Wetter macht es keinen Sinn und überhaupt .... 

Darum gibt es auch nur ein Bild von Etappe 4




Oben am Col kurze Pause unter Tour de France Requisiten.
Schon geil, was die für Material in den Anfangzeiten gefahren wurde. 

Warm einpacken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bevor es auf Teer im Sauseschritt nach Luz-Saint-Sauveur geht.
Jetzt erst mal Pizza und Cappuccino, sind ja im Urlaub, es kommt im Ral auch gerade etwas die Sonne raus, da kann man gemütlich draußen sitzen. 
Hattet ihr schon mal Pizza mit Nüssen und Honig? Sehr lecker. 

Nach dem wir noch den lokalen Bikeladen aufgesucht haben, geht es hoch nach Gavarnie.
Ne schöne gemütliche Teerstraße, einfach nur fahren, kein tragen und schieben, einfach herrlich.
Eigentlich war geplan rechts am Hang entlang mit Trail am Ende hinunter nach Gavarnie.
Aber wer kann uns versichern, dass das Ding fahrbar ist. Unser Guide? 
Ihr macht Witze. Wir bleiben auf der Teerstraße, da ist sicherer. 

Und so erreichen wir recht früh Gavernie, was uns auch die Zeit gibt die herrliche Felswand, weswegen der Ort so berühmt ist zu besichtigen.












So das waren die etwas holperigen Etappen 1-4.
Freut Euch auf Etappe 5-13, dann ab da hat Jockel2 jeden Abend verlauten lassen 
Das war der beste Trail meines Lebens.





Unten am Schild das sind die Markierungen einer VTT. Route Nr. 4, Schwierigkeitsgrad rot.


----------



## rayc (15. Oktober 2010)

Pic du Midi hat wirklich keinen Sinn gemacht, was soll man auf einen Berg, der komplett in Wolken steckt.
Die Abfährt vom Pic du Midi wäre über die offiziele Downhillstrecke erfolgt, siehe http://www.picdumidi.com/
Track zur Strecke stammt von http://www.utagawavtt.com/

Nach der Abfahrt vom Col Tourmalet war geplant linksseitig (südseite) etwas zu steigen und über Waldtrails nach Luz-Saint Sauveur abzufahren.
Nach den gestrigen langen Marsch und den Unstand geschuldet, das wir wieder in die Wolken fahrne würden und dort länger bleiben würden, war die Motivation sehr gering.
Übrigens dieses Stück basierte auf einen Track von http://www.utagawavtt.com/
Auch gab es Probleme mit der Bremse von Jockel2, das war der Grund warum wir einen Bikeladen gesucht haben.

Die Pizzeria ist übrigens sehr lohenswert, der eine mag evt. das linke Revoluzer-Ambiente, der andere begeistert sich evt. an der nicht jugendfreien Klo-Kunst. In der Nähe war auch eine alte Kirchenfestung eines Ritterordens zu bewundern.

Ab Luz-Saint Sauveu war geplant über eine Nebenstrasse oberhalb der Schlucht Richtung Garvarnie zu fahren.
Wetter war wieder gut, das hätte gepasst.
Die Trailabfahrt war in meiner Planung nicht durch einen frz. VTT-Track "gesichert". Die Stimmung an diesen Tag war leider für Experiemente nicht geeignet.
Von Garvarnie konnte man die Trailabfahrt sehen, es wäre eine schöne Abfahrt schräg am Hang gewesen. Ich habe es sehr bedaurt, das ich nicht auf meinen Instinkt gehört habe. 

Die Felswand von Garvanie konnt man leider am Abend nicht sehen, diese war komplett wolkenverhangen, erst am nächsten Morgen erstrahlte sie bei schönsten Sonnenwetter.


Übernachtet haben wir übrigens hier:
http://www.gite-gavarnie.com/

Ray


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2010)

Am Ende haben wir's glaub ich alle bedauert, dass wir die Trails nicht mitgenommen haben, besonders als wir den Trail über Gavanie gesehen haben. 
Allerdings... eine nicht "gesicherte" Strecke ausprobieren?  Die Erinnerung an die "gesicherte" Tour am Tag vorher war einfach noch zu frisch in den Knochen und dem Gehirn  Einfach mal ein bisschen fahren zu können hat einfach zu gut getan, als dass man es durch eine potentielle Schiebepassage auf "sicherlich... bestimmt... hat ein Kollege gesagt..." fahrbaren Wanderwegen hätte unterbrechen wollen. Schade nur, dass wir die Rennräder nicht mit hatten


----------



## rayc (15. Oktober 2010)

Jockel2, die gebauten Freeridestrecken in Finale fand ich 2009 eher langweilig, das sind grösstenteils nur Hochgeschwingkeitsstrecken.
Und dazu kommen noch die ganzen üblen Bremswellen, echt nervig.
Aber evt. sehen die Strecken heuer besser aus. 
Viel netter und anspruchsvoller sind die vielen felsigen Natur-Trails auf Wanderwegen in den vorgelagerten Hügeln.
Aber jeder wie er mag, ich finde Bikeparkstrecken öde.
Finale bietet einfach mehr, um auf den gebauten Strecken zu fahren.

Finale ist aufjeden eine Reise wert, wünsche dir noch viel Spass, bestes Wetter und sturzfreie Touren.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

Über Finale könnt ihr Euch bei ner Tour auslassen. 

Nicht hier.


----------



## rayc (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja Sir!

hast recht hier ist es OT 

Ray


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Aber jeder wie er mag, ich finde Bikeparkstrecken öde.



 Die sind nur öde, wenn man die Finger nicht von der Bremse lassen kann 

Die Bikepark-Strecken in den Pyrenäen sahen jedenfalls alles andere als langweilig aus! Wie oft hab ich mir ein Downhill-Bike + mehr Zeit gewünscht, wenn wir an den ganzen Liftanlagen mit den gebauten Strecken einfach in der falschen Richtung vorbeigeschossen sind . Besonders die Strecken in Cauterets sahen imho richtig lecker aus... Aber das kommt ja erst noch


----------



## powderJO (15. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> So sah die Sohle meiner Schuhe nach der 3. Etappe aus, komplett schrott.



schon krass. aber nicht untypisch für specialized. denn es scheint so, dass sie für ihre tourenschuhe eine deutlich weichere sohle verwenden als bei den raceschuhen. ich habe den s-works, meine freundin hat auch den trail. meiner hat mittlerweile vier jahre auf dem buckel, vier transalps und unzählige touren mitgemacht und die sohle ist noch ok. der schuh meiner freundin war nach 2 jahren so fertig wie deiner...

aber egal, hier solls ja ncht um schuhe gehen. warte auf die schönen trails ab tag 5. und trage mich auch schon mit dem gedanken, die strecke mal nachzufahren...


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 5*
Gavernie  Cauterets

Für die 5. Etappe muss RayC noch einen Track nachliefern, denn bis auf Start, Übergang und Ziel, sind wir dann doch erheblich von der geplanten Route abgewichen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=0C420438AF9691A5E5D915906634D4F8?fileId=woceisozsdeshsan


Die dicken Wolken von gestern haben sich über Nacht komplett verzogen und so haben wir besten Blick auf die Wand von Gavernie.
Nach dem quasi Ruhetag von gestern hat sich auch die Stimmung aufgelockert, alle bester Laune und gut erholt.
Ein gewisses Maß an Trailentzug ist spürbar, alle sind wieder heiß auf die schmalen Pfade,  die Trailjunkies brauchen wieder Stoff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und so nehmen wir in Saint-Sauveur nicht den geplanten direkten Weg hoch nach Luz-Ardiden, sondern bauen noch nen kleinen VTT Schlenker ein, den wir aus einer der Touristenkarten haben.

Die VTT führt nach Sazos und lohnt sich.
Die Auffahrt zieht sich in engen Kehren auf einem kaum befahrenen Teersträßchen nach oben, immer wieder herrlichen Blicke zum Col du Midi, der sich heute wolkenlos präsentiert.
Oben geht es dann höhengleich auf einem kleinen Trail und am Ende Abwärts nach Sazos. Alles flüssig fahrbar.









Von Sazos folgen wir dann wie geplant der Teerstraße nach Luz-Ardiden. 
Halten uns dann aber rechts nach Bederet. 
Eigentlich hatte RayC wieder ne Schinderpassage geplant und wollte uns gerade den Berg hoch jagen. Das hätte vor Etappe 3 vielleicht noch geklappt.
Wir nehmen da lieber den gemäßigt steigenden, gut fahrbaren Schotter und erreichen relaxet den Col de Riou.










Am Col machen sich gerade ein paar Franzosen auf den Abstieg und meinen zueinander Ach schon wieder ein paar die sich an der Abfahrt versuchen.
Hat das jetzt was zu bedeuten? 
Wir haben denen dann vorgeführt, dass wir unser Metier beherrschen und die Abfahrt sich perfekt für VTT's eignet.
Aber wie immer waren die sehr freundlich, haben uns sogar noch angefeuert und darauf hingewiesen, dass bald ne schwierige Stelle kommt. War uns beim vorbei rauschen nicht ganz klar was sie meinten, wurde dem ein oder anderen von uns sehr deutlich klar. 

Im oberen Teil ist die Abfahrt ein wirklich spaßiger flowiger Wiesentrail.




















Dem alten Mann helfen oder mit der Kamera drauf halten? Hab mich für draufhalten entschieden.

Weiter unten dann wieder technischer, wurzeliger Waldtrail mit Serpentinen und Grins Garantie auf der abschließenden VTT Strecke. 









Ok, einen kurzen Schreckmoment gab es. 
Kam noch mal mit nem blauen Auge davon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laut Planung hätten wir im oberen Teil irgendwo links abbiegen müssen und wären etwas südlicher im Tal rauskommen. Aber wir haben keinen Abzweig gesehen und der von uns spontan gewählte Trail war definitiv ne lohnende und spaßige Entscheidung.

In Cauterets haben wir dann in der Gite Beau Soleil übernachtet.
Können diese Unterkunft wirklich empfehlen. 
Der Chef hat auch gleich ein Photo von uns vor seinem Haus gemacht.
Fällt mir ein, da könnte man mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Oktober 2010)

schön, Varianten fahren (heute heißt das Backcountry) ist bei den Franzmänner nicht nur im Winter hübsch 
abo,
bitte weiter


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2010)

Der Trail runter nach Cauterets, besonders im unteren Teil die VTT-Strecke durch den Wald, war wirklich richtig genial! Ich fand den Weg so toll, dass ich gleich noch den Waldboden verköstigen musste, nachdem sich mir  nach einem unübersichtlichen Steilstück ein dicker Baumstamm in den Weg legen musste  Na ja, kurz geprüft, ob alle Knochen noch an ihrem Platz sitzen, und weiter gings mit dem Trailvergnügen... nur diesmal mit einem Finger mehr an der Bremse  
Im Tourismusbüro in Cauterets haben wir noch eine kleine, regionale VTT-Karte gefunden. In der Gegend gibt es wohl noch die ein- oder andere VTT-Strecke mehr. Wenn die alle so schön sind, wie die, die wir runtergefahren sind, ist der Ort auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Zumal es am gegenüberliegenden Hang auch noch eine Gondel samt Bikepark gibt. Cauterets selbst ist zwar ziemlich touristisch geprägt, aber trotzdem ein richtig nettes Örtchen. Ich denke, dort könnte man es auch mal für eine Woche "stationären" Bike-Urlaub sehr gut aushalten


----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2010)

hey, du untertreibst.
Der Baumstamm war verdammt dick.
Das war ein sauberer Flug über den Baumstamm. Eher hoch als weit.
Zum Glück ist dir dabei nichts passiert.

Die Gabel hat auch überlebt, obwohl der Stamm fast Gabelhoch war.

Leider hatte ich mir  eine Virus-Infektion eingefangen.
Magen hat sich ziemlich gegen das Abendessen gewehrt.
Der bestellte Expresso stellte sich als besseres Spülwasser heraus.
Normalerweiser hilft ein Expresso bei Magenproblemen, aber nicht dieses ekelhafte Spülwasser.
Mit einen :kotz: Reiz habe ich mich dann lieber ins Bett verzogen.
Zum Glück blieb die Wirkung des Virus nur auf den Magen begrenzt.
Naja, die nächsten 2-3 Tage habe ich bergauf konsequent die rote Laterne übernommen.

Ray


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, du Schelm! Und als du die rote Laterne satt hattest, hast du sie mir einfach samt Magen-Problemen und :kotz: Reiz weitergereicht


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2010)

Leider waren heute die Trails im Pfälzerwald zu gut 
Bin aber gerade dabei Bilder zu bearbeiten und den Bericht für Etappe 6 zu schreiben.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 6*
Cauterets  Marsous

Heute folgen wir der geplanten Route zumindest fast. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kbgvetyumfctyndf

Müsste ich das schönste Berghütte küren, dann wurde bei mir das Refuge d Ilheou gewinnen.

Allein der Aufstieg ist ein echtes landschaftliches Highlight.
Ok, schon ein echter Wadenbeißer, steil und loses Geröll, aber die Wanderer und Szenerie motivieren. 













Das Refuge d Ilheou liegt an einem klaren Bergsee mit 360 Grad Panorama.
Um zu der Hütte kommen verlassen wir kurz den geplanten Track und fahren etwas durch den Nationalpark, in dem Biken streng verboten ist.
Da wir aber auf dem breiten Schotter, auf dem die Hütte mit Lebensmitteln versorgt wird nutzen, geht das klar.
Die Hüttenwirte meinen, dass nur das Biken auf den Pfaden und abseits von Wegen im Nationalpark geahndet wird.





Nach der Hütte verlassen wir gleich wieder den Nationalpark und folgen dem GR10 hoch zum Col d Ilheou. Von wo aus der Weg weiter zum Lac dEstaing führt.

Der Col ist relativ leicht zu erreichen. Heute mal keine Tragerei. 

Die Abfahrt ist mal wieder ein schöner Wiesentrail, wobei sich der Weg zum Teil nicht wirklich abzeichnet und weit aufgefächert verläuft. Zeitweise hat das was von Querfeldein fahren. 













Weiter unten läuft dann alles wieder zusammen und der Trail zieht sich jetzt breiter Richtung Tal.

















Kurz über dem See erreichen wir eine Schotterstraße, dieser kann man bis zum Lac dEstaing folgen oder man bleibt auf dem GR10, der durch den Wald zum See führt.
Der GR10 schneidet dabei häufig den Schotterweg, so dass man sich mehrmals entscheiden kann.

Die Bilder im Wald sind nicht so gut geworden und haben wir auch weniger gemacht.
Aber hier eins um einen Eindruck von den Waldtrails zu geben.
Die sind meist steiler und technischer.





Vom Lac dEstaing rollen wir etwas Tal auswärts nach Estaing, wo es links hoch auf den Col Borderes geht. Ist nur ein kurzer Teeranstieg und relativ schnell abgehackt.
Von oben kann man entweder dem GR10 (rote VTT) oder wie wir einer schwarzen VTT in Tal folgen.
So ein technisches Schmankerl zum Abschluss einer Etappe nehmen wir doch gerne. 

Da es schon wieder reichlich spät ist, wird das heute nix mehr mit der geplanten Unterkunft oben am Berg und so quartieren wir uns direkt am Ende des Trails im Campingplatz von Marsous ein.
Dort kann man sich Wohnwagen oder Mobile Homes mieten. Hauptsache warme Duschen, Essen und was zum Schlafen, war echt nicht schlecht da.


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2010)

Von Cauterets geht ein Bikepark direkt Col-seitig hoch, man muss nur vom oberen Ende des Bikeparks etw 500 m queren und dann etwa 100 m  zum Col steigen.
Da ich angeschlagen war und scylla gerne mal einen frz. Bikepark kennen lernen wollte, war der Plan das wir beide mit der Godel und Lift hochfahren, ein- oder zweimal den Bikepark runter fahren und dann wieder hoch und dann zum Col rüberquen.

Leider stellte sich heraus das der obere Teil des Bikeparks geschlossen war und wir somit nur auf halbe Höhe gekommen wären.
Sprich wir sind nicht mit den Godle hoch, das es nichts gebracht hätte.
Stattdessen sind wir tobsn und Jockel auf der Schotterpiste hinterher.
tobsn und Jockel hatte gerade das Refugio verlassen, wie sie uns von unten hoch kammen sahen.

Zum Personal des Refugios sage ich jetzt nichts. 

Zur schwarzen VTT-Strecke, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ein Teil der Strecke Talseitig mit Stacheldracht gesichert.
Da hat wohl ein Bauer es gut gemeint, wobei mir nicht klar ist wie da eine Kuh hochkraxeln soll.
Auf  einer anderen VTT-Strecke hatten wir auch mal Elektro-Weidezäune zur Sicherung.
Oder sind das erzieherische Maßnahmen um Biker zur sauberen Linienwahl zu zwingen?

 Ray


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der Col ist relativ leicht zu erreichen. Heute mal keine Tragerei.



Das nenne ich mal selektive Verdrängung!
Von der Hütte aus hab ich schon ein ziemliches Stück getragen und geschoben, und ich meinte, Tobsn bei ähnlichen Aktionen beobachtet zu haben 
War allerdings alles halb so schlimm, die Landschaft war wirklich toll, und (mal wieder) eine Entschädigung für alle Mühen, und die Schlepperei blieb auch im Rahmen.... also diesmal keine Meuterei sondern ein Lob an den Guide 

Morgens in Cauterets hatten wir noch kurz überlegt, ob wir nicht eine Abfahrt im Bikepark mitnehmen wollen. Tobsn und Jockel2 hatten keine Lust und sind schon vorgefahren, Rayc und ich wollten noch ein bisschen den Park beschnuppern und am Ende mit der Gondel hochfahren damit wir uns oben mit dem Rest von Team treffen könnten. Doof nur, dass der obere Teil vom Lift (unten war's ein Kabinen-Lift, und oben hätte man in einen Sessellift umsteigen müssen) gerade an dem Tag nicht lief, und der Bikepark oben gesperrt  Also war's wieder nichts mit schönen flowigen Bikepark-Strecken und statt dessen hieß es: schnell schnell den anderen hinterher strampeln  So hatte Tobsn dann schon mehr Zeit, die "schönste Berghütte" zu genießen, bis wir auch oben waren. Die bekommt von mir auch ein ... sehr nette Betreiber, die mal wieder sehr erstaunt über uns seltsame Biker waren, und leckeres Omlett, um die Körner wieder aufzufüllen, die die Auffahrt gekostet hatte. 

Die schwarze VTT vom Col Borderes runter nach Marsous war zwar heftig, aber ein richtiges Schmankerl nach den ganzen baumlosen Schotter/Wiesen-Abfahrten, die wir sonst so hatten. Endlich mal wieder schöner weicher Waldboden, und Bäume am Abhang... sowas ist einem zartbesaiteten Mittelgebirgs-Bikerlein wie mir doch gleich viel sympatischer . Einzig der Stacheldrahtzaun, mit dem ein Bauer an einer Stelle seinen Grund 10 cm neben dem doch recht steil abfallenden Trail gegen feindliche Biker gesichert hatte, und der zu allem Übel schon etwas morsch zur Seite auf den Trail hing, machte die Sache mal kurz ein bisschen heikel. Hätte nicht viel gefehlt (zu spät gesehen), und ich wäre rein gebrettert 

Der Campingplatz in Marsous war irgendwie mal wieder unsere letzte Rettung... war schon halb dämmrig, als wir endlich unten waren, und ein Platz in einer Gite oder einem Hotel war nicht zu finden. Also waren wir doch ziemlich froh, dass es dort eine Schlafgelegenheit und was zu Essen gab. Wenn nur die Bettlaken nicht das letzte Mal vor einem Monat gewechselt worden wären


----------



## Tobsn (18. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal selektive Verdrängung!
> Von der Hütte aus hab ich schon ein ziemliches Stück getragen und geschoben, und ich meinte, Tobsn bei ähnlichen Aktionen beobachtet zu haben ...



Das ist ne Frage der Definition.




<100 Hm tragen ist eine Etappe ohne Tragen.
100-500 Hm tragen ist eine Etappe mit etwas Tragen.
500-1000 Hm tragen ist eine Etappe mit Tragepassagen.
>1000Hm tragen ist eine Wanderung.

Etappe 6 war somit ohne Tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Das erinnert mich doch verdächtig an eine ähnliche Definition von Rayc... 
wie war das nochmal? 
<10% Steigung ist bergab
10-20% Steigung ist flach
>30% Steigung ist bergauf
... oder so ähnlich 

Also sind wir ja 95 % der Tour flach bergab gefahren ohne zu tragen


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 7*
Marsous - Col du Pourtalet

Den Track von heute könnt ihr vergessen.
Auf Grund unserer schlechten Erfahrungen am 3. Tag lassen wir das lieber.
Aber ihr könnt es Euch ja mal anschauen, vielleicht probiert es ja jemand.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=FC5322BB07653D19EA4A7BAF617F4206?fileId=jkdtbgqrwvsfuetk

Da wir ja gestern zu spät waren, steht die Morgengymnastik fest.
Strampeln auf den Col du Soulor 

Danach ein kurzer Trail zum Durchatmen.





Und weiter mit Strampeln, diesmal hoch zum Col d Ausbique.
Den wir Punkt 12 Uhr zum Mittag erreichen.

Hier trennen sich nun unsere Wege.

Scylla und RayC entschließen sich ne VTT vom Ausbique nach Aas zu fahren.
Wie die Strecke war sollen sie selber berichten.









Jockel und ich nehmen die Variante auf Schotter um den Soum de Grum und dann auf  einem leichten Wiesentrail hinunter zum Col de Louvie.









Von hier geht es dann links hinunter ins Tal, bis man an einer Alm auf eine Piste trifft.
Dieser folgen wir parallel auf einem kleinen Trail, bevor die Schlucht immer enger wird und nur noch Platz für einen Weg lässt.
Der Schotter hinunter nach Louvie mit seinen vielen Kehren und Kurven direkt am Abgrund macht richtig Spaß, allein schon wegen der tollen Landschaft und den hunderten von Schmetterlingen.
Ab Listo ist es dann eine kleine Teerstraße die über Louvie Soubrion nach Laruns führt.

Heute wollen wir es noch bis zur Grenze nach Spanien auf den Col du Pourtalet schaffen.
Mit 28km und 1300Hm zieht sich der Anstieg schier endlos.
Aber es scheint ja die Sonne und wir haben Rückenwind.
Das Hotel du Col du Pourtalet ist reserviert.
Können uns also Zeit lassen und so trudelt einer nach dem anderen ein.










Alternativ zu den von uns gefahrenen Varianten könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, vom Col du Soulor über den GR10 nach Gourette zu fahren, dort auf der Gegenseite hoch und über das Vallee d Ossau nach Eaux Bonnes.


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hier trennen sich nun unsere Wege.
> 
> Scylla und RayC entschließen sich ne VTT vom Ausbique nach Aas zu fahren.
> Wie die Strecke war sollen sie selber berichten.



Oben am Ausbique wussten wir noch gar nichts von der VTT ... also ist "entschließen" ein bisschen übertrieben 
Wir hatten beim Mittagessen oben auf dem Col schon kritisch die ursprünglich geplante Strecke beäugt, die sich nebel- und wolkenverhangen und relativ steil auf der anderen Seite den Berg hochzog. Da wäre auf jeden Fall schieben und tragen angesagt gewesen, und wie es auf der anderen Seite runter gehen würde war sehr zweifelhaft... auf eine weitere Rad-Wanderung wie bei der dritten Etappe hatten wir alle nicht mehr wirklich viel Lust. Fahren macht doch immer noch mehr Spaß! Über die Alternativen waren wir uns auch nicht so ganz einig.... also beschlossen wir eben, beide Möglichkeiten auszuprobieren, die sich uns spontan boten: Der Schotter- und Wiesen-Weg, den Tobsn und Jockel dann nahmen, oder erst mal auf Straße runter und dabei die Augen offen halten... Ausgang in beiden Fällen ungewiss. Aber wie sich rausstellte hatten am Ende alle ihren Spaß 

Rayc war es schließlich, der vielleicht 2 km hinter dem Col ein Schild zu einer roten VTT Strecke entdeckte. Also ab ins Vergnügen! Los gings auf einer Schotterpiste, die sich sanft den Hang runterzog. Dann durch ein-zwei Weidezäune und wir standen mitten auf der Kuhwiese. Nur wo war jetzt der Trail?  Ein Pfad war jedenfalls nicht zu sehen, der Trail oder Wanderweg war hier wohl nicht so stark begangen/befahren. Hier verwandelte sich unsere VTT dann auch in ein Querfeldein-Fahren. Zwar war der Weg durch Pfosten markiert, aber die waren teilweise umgefallen, so dass wir immer wieder nach der richtigen Richtung suchen mussten. Irgendwann, nach ein paar Gegenanstiegen, und Kuhfladen-Slalom (Gott sei Dank hatte es die letzten Tage nicht geregnet, sonst wäre an manchen Stellen kein Durchkommen gewesen, so arg war der Boden von den Kuh-Hufen zertrampelt) hatten wir unseren Trail dann schließlich doch wieder! Erst als sanfter Wiesen-Trail, der sich den Hang runter schlängelte, dann nach einer Straßen-Querung ausgesetzter und verblockter mit ein paar Spitzkehren. 




Alles immer mit wunderbarem Blick ins Tal 

Leider hatten wir uns bei der Weg-Suche auf den Kuhweiden und beim Fotografieren ein bisschen verbummelt, so dass Jockel2 und Tobsn schon einen ordentlichen Vorsprung hatten, als wir den nächsten Ort (Aas) erreichten. Also hieß es Gas geben, um die Unterkunft am nächsten Col nicht allzu spät zu erreichen! Als wir dann ankamen, hatte unsere Vorhut schon alles organisiert, das Zimmer bezogen und erwartete uns frisch geduscht 

Frankreich - au revoir, war schön! Spanien - wir kommen!


----------



## Tobsn (20. Oktober 2010)

*TAG 8*
Col du Pourtalet - Torla

*Reino de EspaÃ±ahttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/765578http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/765578*



Heute machen wir aus zwei Etappen Eine.
Warum? SpÃ¤ter.
Die erste Etappe sind wir nach Plan gefahren bis auf, dass wir nicht wie von RayC vorgesehen die Staumauer runter gesprungen sind.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=E6E821ADC1E5090798FD2D65D5628222?fileId=itqfydlmnnfrupzb
Die Zweite sind wir ganz anders gefahren, aber kÃ¶nnt ihr euch mal anschauen, ist vielversprechend. Gebt bescheid wie es war, falls jemand es angeht.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=E6E821ADC1E5090798FD2D65D5628222?fileId=jfffvmrlnzrypcxu

Mal wieder ein perfekter Morgen.
Langsam wirdâs langweilig. 
Nur der Wind pfeift wie verrÃ¼ckt am Col du Pourtalet.
Aber zum GlÃ¼ck in unsere Richtung und mit Schmackes, so sind >80 km/h selbst bei um die 8% GefÃ¤lle drin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In El Formigal verlassen wir die HauptstraÃe und halten uns jetzt immer auf der linken Talseite. Mal Trail auf dem GR11, dann Teer am Stausee entlang, dann wieder Schotter und noch ein Trail. So schrauben wir uns immer weiter talabwÃ¤rts.
Allesamt durch eine wirklich beeindruckende Landschaft.
Die spanische Seite ist ganz anders als die Tage zuvor in Frankreich. 
Nicht besser oder schlechter, anders.





Hier sind sogar Exoten und Randgruppen willkommen.
Und so geht es weiter auf Trail  bis nach Biescas













Biescas war als Etappenziel fÃ¼r heute geplant.
Aber es ist ja noch nicht mal Mittag. 
Wollen wir den halben Tag hier in Biesca rumhÃ¤ngen? Nein.
So beschlieÃen wir nach einem ausgiebigen Picknick im Park gleich die nÃ¤chste Etappe in Angriff zu nehmen.
Allerdings kommen bald Zweifel, ob wir die geplanten Strecke noch mit ageslicht packen und nicht doch zu riskant ist.

Also wird die Strecke kurzerhand umgemodelt.
Von Biesca nehmen wir einen gemÃ¤Ãigten Schotteranstieg nach Yesero und weiter auf Teer durch den Tunnel zum Puerto de Cotefablo.

Ãber eine Hochebene gehtâs es nach Fragen.
Hier trennen sich mal wieder unsere Wege.
Scylla und Ray machen schon mal in Torla die Ãbernachtung klar, Jockel und ich checken den Trail nach Broto ab.

Am Anfang ist der Trail eher ein Karrenweg alle Lago, mit dicken, fetten Steinen.
Bald zieht er sich als Wiesenpfad an einem kleinen Dorf vorbei.





Ein Spanier erklÃ¤rt uns den weiteren Weg nach Broto, entweder einen alten verblockten Karrenweg, wie wir ihn oben schon hatten oder einen Trail, anfangs noch flach, am Ende richtig steil mit Kehren.
Wir haben uns fÃ¼r Variante 2 entschieden.
Der flache Teil lief oben auf einem BergrÃ¼cken mit herrlicher Aussicht und schÃ¶n zum Cruisen.
Der Beginn des steileren Teil war mit blauen BÃ¤ndern aus geflaggt, scheint hier wohl ne lokale DH-Strecke zu sein.
Das Ding hat es auf jeden Fall in sich und Jockel hat mal so richtig am Gashahn gedreht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jockel nimmt mit Vollgas den Einstieg. 
Im Hintergrund das blaue Band mit dem die Strecke markiert war.









In Broto angekommen rollen wir gemÃ¼tlich hoch nach Torla, wo uns Scylla und RayC am Orteingang abholen.


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf den letzten Bild von scyllas Post  sieht man die langen Kehren, von oben sah es gut und leicht fahrbar aus.
Die Kehren stellten aber immer eine echte Herausforderung dar, da diese gut verblockt und ausgespült waren.

Aas ist ein nettes Bergdorf mit schönen Blick ins Tal, nur Handyempfang hatten wir hier keinen.

Nett fand ich die beiden Spanier, die uns nach den Weg zum Col Ausbique fragten. Englisch konnten sie immerhin gebrochen, nur ihre 250k Strassenkarte konnte sie nicht lesen 


Den ursprünglich geplanten Übergang hatte ich bereits in D in Frage gestellt, der Aufstieg wäre ein steiles 1000 Hm langes Tragestück geworden. Auch konnte der Blick in den Berg nicht begeistern.
An diesen Tag hingen auch viele dunkle Wolken in den Bergen, diese verzogen sich erst am späten Nachmittag.

Tracks zu den Etappen reiche am Ende des Reports nach.

Grundsätzlich waren wir bei der Navigation recht flexibel.
Ich hatte auf meinen TwoNav Aventura von F und E Rasterkarten in 1:25.000 drauf. Somit konnten wir jederzeit die Route anpassen.
Das haben wir auch paar mal gemacht.
Lokale Informationen wie die VTT-Routen haben wir z.B. eingebaut.
In jeden Ort habe wir uns in den Touristenoffice schlau gemacht.
Die Franzosen und Spanier sehen Mountainbiker durchaus als Geldquelle. Die VTT- und BTT-Streckennetze sind sicherlich noch nicht so ausgeprägt wie das Wegenetz der Wanderwege, aber es tut sich sehr viel in den Pyrenäen.


Ray


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2010)

Zum Essen:
Die Franzosen können einfach nicht Kochen.
So schlecht habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gegessen.
Da war ich doch sehr froh endlich nach Spanien zu wechseln.
Das Essen auf der span. Seite war eindeutig besser.

Ganz grausam sind die frz. Salate in den Pyrenäen.
Die Vorliebe für Zunge :kotz: und Senfdressing hat sich mir nicht erschlossen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> die frz. Salatte


was fuer latten?


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher das sich die ausgelassene Etappe gelohnt hätte, der Aufstieg wäre über einen Nebenstrasse auf Teer und Schotter erfolgt.
Die Abfährt wäre dann über den GR19 erfolgt.

Eine Übersicht über die span. GRs findet man hier:
http://www.rutasyviajes.net/gr-pr/gr/gr-index.html

Da es aufjeden Fall zeitlich riskant gewesen wäre und wir die Streckenverhältnisse in Spanien nicht kannten sind wir  lieber kein Risiko eingegangen.

Im Anstieg zum Strassen-Col machte sich leider auch der von mir vererbte Virus bei scylla negativ bemerkbar. :kotz:
Mit ein Grund die Trailabfahrt nach Broto auszulassen und direkt nach Torla zu fahren.

Torla ist sehr touristisch geprägt. Ein Hotel zu finden sit nicht sehr schwer.
Das Restaurant 9Name weis ich nicht mehr) war sehr nett. Es wurde von paar netten jungen Mädels geleitet.
Und lecker war das Essen auch.
Hier haben wir u.a. die lokale Speizialität Joghurt mit Honig und Nüssen gegessen. Echt lecker 

Ray


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2010)

fatz, nächstes Mal gebe ich dir die Zungen aus den Salat zum Essen 
tobsn fand sie übrigens ganz lecker, so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker.

Ray


----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> fatz, nächstes Mal gebe ich dir die Zungen aus den Salat zum Essen


aeh du, lass mal. was andere schon im mund hatten...


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

Das französische Essen war wirklich schlecht! Zumindest, wenn man das "Halbpensions-Abendessen" nimmt, das es in den Gites gab. Die notorischen Pommes hingen uns irgendwann allen zum Hals raus. Zunge fand ich die ersten Male nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber wenn man's fast jeden Tag essen muss... 
Dass wir die französische Küche nun hinter uns hatten, hatte mein Magen auf der 8. Etappe wohl noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt und fing letztendlich an zu rebellieren. Der 





Tobsn schrieb:


> gemäßigten Schotteranstieg nach Yesero


 wurde so eine richtige Qual und kam mir vor wie der Mount Everest! Irgendwie war ich froh, dass wir den geplanten GR19 nicht gefahren sind... obwohl ich es im Nachhinein natürlich sehr schade finde. Vielleicht wäre es ja frei nach Jockel2 "der schönste Trail meines Lebens" geworden  Aber vielleicht versucht sich ja nochmal jemand daran, und stellt Bilder davon ein


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> MÃ¼sste ich das schÃ¶nste BerghÃ¼tte kÃ¼ren, dann wurde bei mir das Refuge dâ Ilheou gewinnen.





rayc schrieb:


> Zum Personal des Refugios sage ich jetzt nichts.





rayc schrieb:


> Das Restaurant 9Name weis ich nicht mehr) war sehr nett. Es wurde von paar netten jungen MÃ¤dels geleitet.



Warum hier vor allem die GaststÃ¤tten unter hÃ¼bscher, weiblicher Leitung lobende ErwÃ¤hnung finden?


----------



## Tristero (20. Oktober 2010)

Sevus!

Könnt Ihr mal kurz zwei, drei Worte über Eure Bikes verlieren: Federweg, Gewicht? Wie schwer waren Eure Rucksäcke? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Und wie habt Ihr das mit dem Transport (Auto, Zug, Gabelflug?) gemacht?

Danke! Und danke auch für den schönen Bericht.

Grüße,

Tristero


----------



## Tobsn (20. Oktober 2010)

Material und Gepäck eigentlich wie für einen normalen Cross.
Am besten das Material mit dem du daheim auch Touren fährst und auf dem du dich wohlfühlst und vertraust.
Wegen der Dornen in Spanien vielleicht etwas durchstich resistente Reifen oder gleich Tubeless mit Milch.
Ich hab mir 3 Platten wegen Dornen eingefahren, die es sogar an meinem Minion mitten durch die Stollen geschafft haben.

Ich bin ein Marin Mount Vision 5.8 gefahren. 
Das Radel hat 120/120mm Federweg, ne geniale Geometrie und wiegt ca. 12,5 kg (nackisch).
Das perfekte Trailbike.
Und nein, es ist kein Eingelenker. 





Gepäck hab ich versucht möglichst viel an den Rahmen zu bekommen.
Vorne in der roten Tasche hatte ich meine Regensachen, Buff, Helmmütze und sonstige warme Sachen die ich während dem Urlaub nicht gebraucht habe.
In der Tasche auf dem Oberrohr hatte ich Riegel, von denen ich auch keinen gebraucht hab.
In der Rahmentasche waren Pumpe, Werkzeug und Ersatzteile.
In der Satteltasche waren 2 Schläuche, Lappen und Kettenöl.

Mein Rucksack war dann immer nur ¾ voll. War aber schwer genug, da ich nicht auf die 3 Liter Camelbag verzichten wollte. Was bei den trockeneren Etappen auch ganz hilfreich war.

Gruss


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

Was, Werbeveranstaltung für Marin? 
Meins ist besser, schöner, schwerer , es passt ne Trinkflasche dran, und außerdem hat's mehr Federweg  Das perfekte All-Mountain-Freeride-irgendwas Bike 
Und ja, es ist auch ein Viergelenker 

Tobsn fand's bestimmt auch gut, sonst hätte er es nicht fotografiert 




Liteville 301 Mk8, 140mm Federweg vorn und hinten, extra für die Pyrenäen mit ner absenkbaren Gabel ausgestattet, mit einer mindestens ebenso genialen Geometrie wie das Marin und 13,7 kg naggisch. 
Dank Minion DH mit Milch keine einzige Reifenpanne!

Beim Rucksack hatte ich ja eigentlich versucht, so viel Gewicht wie nur möglich zu sparen. Am Ende war mein Deuter TransAlpine 26 dann aber trotzdem rand voll und wog ohne 3l Trinkblase schon über 6 kg... mit dann also fast 10 kg. Eine Trinkblase in der Größe + Flasche am Bike war teilweise schon dringend nötig, vor allem wenn wir abseits der "Zivilisation" unterwegs waren, und nicht wussten, ob und wo wir die nächste Verpflegung oder Wasserstelle finden. Wenn klar war, dass irgendwo auf dem Weg ein Ort oder eine Skistation liegt, hab ich die Trinkblase einfach morgens nicht ganz voll gemacht, um Gewicht zu sparen.
Einen ziemlich genialen Tipp hatte ich von Rayc bekommen: Die Protektoren (waren sehr nützlich und wurden für die Trailabfahrten nicht nur angezogen, sondern auch hin und wieder ihrem Zweck gemäß benutzt... ohne hätte es wohl manchmal *aua* gemacht ) ans Unterrohr schnallen, um Gewicht und Volumen vom Rucksack weg zu bekommen. Ansonsten noch wie bei Tobsn eine geräumige Satteltasche für Werkzeug und kleine Ersatzteile wie Bremsbeläge, Schlauch, Kettenschloss, Ersatz-Schaltauge und ein Täschchen auf dem Oberrohr für Riegel und Handy. 

Sollte ich allerdings nochmal so eine eher "experimentelle" Tour machen, auf der Tages-Wanderungen nicht ausgeschlossen sind, wird entweder das Liteville vorher kräftig abgespeckt, oder es kommt gleich das Carbon-Leichtbaubike mit. Mit knapp der Hälfte vom eigenen Körpergewicht auf dem Rücken irgendwelche Pässe zu erklimmen ist dann irgendwann doch ein bisschen arg anstrengend


----------



## Tobsn (20. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Tobsn fand's bestimmt auch gut, sonst hätte er es nicht fotografiert ...


Wollte eigentlich nur die Umweltverschmutzung dokumentieren.
Da hatte jemand Leichtmetall liegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2010)

@tobsn, jetzt durftest du endlich eins der tausend gemachten Bilder deines Bikes posten 

Bilder von den 3 restlichen Bikes findest du in den vorherigen Posts.

Ich fahre ein Scott Spark 10 mit vorne 100-140 mm umd hinten 115 mm Federweg.
2.25er Michelin WildRock (so breit wie Schwalbe in 2.4) mit Milch, kein Platten.
Das Bike dürfte knapp 11 kg gewogen haben.
Unterstatteltasche und eine kleine Oberrohrtasche und Erste-Hilfe-Tasche am Lenker mit lebensrettenden Riegeln 
und eine Flasche am Bike und 3l Camelbag, meist aber nur halb voll.
Kamera (Sony NEX-5 mit Wechselobjektiv) wurde vorne auf der Brust getragen.
Protektoren am Unterrohr  oder an den Beinen getragen.
Rucksack Transalpine 30, wohl schwerer als mein Bike.
Also leichtestes Bike und schwersten Rucksack.
Das Gewicht vom Rucksack ist überhaupt kein Problem, nach 2 Tagen hat sich der Rücken an das Gewicht gewöhnt. Man sollte aber gewohnt sein mit Rucksack zu fahren.
Klar ist das Fahren mit schweren Gepäck gewöhnugsbedürftig, mit etwas Übung aber kein Problem.

Anfahrt erfolgte mit Auto. 3 Bikes waren auf'm Träger an der Anhängerkupplung und eins im Auto.
Die Anfahrt mit den Auto ist wohl schon ab 2 Personen die günstigste und schnellste Variante.
Anfahrt mit den Zug ist möglich, rechne mit etwa 300,- pro Person.
Flug nach Toulouse und weiter mit den Zug rechnet sich garnicht.

Ray


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Man sollte aber gewohnt sein mit schwerem Rucksack zu fahren.
> Klar ist das Fahren mit schweren Gepäck gewöhnugsbedürftig, mit etwas Übung aber kein Problem.



Ich dachte eigentlich, ein Rucksack sei für mich kein Problem, da ich sonst auf Tagestouren ja auch immer einen Rucksack dabei habe. So ein 10 kg Monster auf dem Rücken hat dann allerdings die ersten Tage doch eine ziemliche Behinderung dargestellt. Nicht so sehr beim "normalen" Fahren auf Pisten oder Straße, da gewöhnt man sich in der Tat schnell an das Gewicht. Auf Abfahrten hatte ich allerdings Anfangs das Problem, dass ich mich durch das ungewohnte Gewicht auf dem Rücken (und den verlagerten Schwerpunkt) nicht wirklich gut auf dem Bike bewegen konnte und deswegen öfter mal den Schwerpunkt da hatte, wo er nicht hin sollte. Zumal der Rucksack sich nicht so gut festschnallen ließ (selbst wenn ich die Gurte so eng gezogen hatte, dass es beim Atmen fast schon unangenehm wurde) dass er sich nicht mehr auf dem Rücken hätte bewegen können. Ein paar Mal hätte mich das Ding fast vom Rad geschmissen, wenn es mir in einer kniffligen Passage zur Seite rutschte. 

Also wer's vorher noch nie gemacht hat, besser vor der Tour ein paar Mal Backsteine in den Rucksack schmeißen und üben, damit richtige (!) Trails zu fahren


----------



## Tobsn (21. Oktober 2010)

TAG 9
Torla - Laspuna

*Parque Nacional Ordesa y Monte Perdido*





Das Panoramabild sagt alles zur heutigen Etappe.
Einfach nur atemberaubend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ach ja und wir hatten mal wieder Königswetter. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind wir heute auf den Spuren von Stunzi und anderer Pyrenäen-Crosser unterwegs.
Aber dazu kann unser Planungsbüro sicher näheres sagen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6006ADE39E88FBE9D5DC94927BDE5A94?fileId=zyvszadxetzbpyjk

Es ist zwar sonnig, aber verdammt kalt heute Morgen und so sind wir froh, dass wir uns bereits nach wenigen Minuten auf einem endlosen Schotterband hoch zum Rand des Nationalparks befinden.
Anfangs im Wald noch recht steil zieht es sich bald in gemäßigter Steigung durch offeneres Gelände und offeriert an jeder Biegung neue herrliche Eindrücke.









Ich hätte oben am Rand zum Nationalpark glaub ich noch den ganzen Tag verbringen können und den Geiern und den sich verschiebenden Schatten nachschauen können.
Aber es gibt heute noch mehr zu sehen.

Wir folgen weiter der Grenze des Nationalparks und cruisen gemütlich auf Schotter dahin.









Nachdem wir einige Höhenmeter auf Schotter vernichtet haben beginnt ein kleiner Trail parallel zum Schotter. Den wir natürlich mitnehmen. 





























Das letzte Stück nach Nerin geht es dann wieder auf Schotter.
Geplant war eigentlich ein Trail, aber ich bin an der Einfahrt vorbei geschossen.
Aber die Schotterabfahrt machte einfach zu viel Spaß und hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich kurvige Schotterabfahrten liebe. 
War genau mein Ding.

Von Nerin hatte RayC noch einen Trail parallel am Hang geplant, den wir aber verwerfen, da er eindeutig in den Nationalpark führt und Biken dort unter hohen Bußgeldern verboten ist.

In Nerin gibt es übrigens ne richtig schicke Gite im Ort. Wir hatten leider nur Cafe und Cola.

So machen wir uns von Merin direkt auf den Weg durch den Canon de Anisclo.
Ein wirklich beeindruckender Canyon mit komplett konträren Eindrucken zum Ordesa Nationalpark. 
Mit Bildern lässt er sich leider nicht wirklich fassen, darum hab ich erst gar keine gemacht und werd auch keine Posten. Ihr könnt ja mal googeln
Allerdings ist die Straße seit einigen Jahren nur noch als Einbahnstraße von Escalona kommend frei. 





...wir waren böse und sind durch.

Ich war ja bereits im Juni da, mit dem Rennrad in die korrekte Richtung.
Und schon damals wollte ich  zu den ganzen Spaniern in den Fluss hüpfen, der dort aus dem Canyon kommt und verspielt über Felsen plätschert. 





Danach noch sonnentrocknen auf den Felsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und die letzten Meter zum Hotel nach Laspuna.
Von dem ich leider keine Adresse hab und es nicht googeln kann.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...wir waren böse und sind durch.



weshalb ich auch prompt auf den letzten Metern vor dem "Ausgang" vom Canyon einen deftigen Anschiss von einem Park-Ranger bekommen habe, der mir in einer engen Kurve mit dem Jeep entgegen gefahren kam, und mich dabei fast umgenietet hätte


----------



## rayc (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, diese Etappe deckt sich zu 95% mit der klassischen PyrenäenX-Routen von Pascal (http://pyrenees2005.free.fr/), welche u.a. auch stuntzi gefolgt ist.

tobsn ist so schnell an den Traileinstieg vorbei geschossen, das wir keien Chance hatte ihn zu stoppen. Also habe wir diesen Trail ausfallen lassen.

Den zweiten Trail habe wir bewusst ausfallen lassen, das Risiko Ärger mit den Parkrangern zu bekommen, war uns das nicht wert.

Auf der Einbahnstrasse hat uns auch ein Pakranger angemault. 
Okay eigentlich nur scylla, ich habe mich schnell genug an die Leitplanke gestellt und das Bike umgedreht und ein Foto gemacht. :unschuldigtu:
tobsn und Jockel2 waren vorneweg und sind kurz vorher an den Ranger vorbeigeschossen, dieser war deswegen wohl etwas angefressen.
Ausbaden musste es scylla. Bei mir hat er nur entnervt gewunken, und mich zum Weiterfahren aufgefordert.
Ich hätte gerne gewusst, was er zu den 2 Trekingradfahrern hinter uns gesagt hat. 

Das Hotel in Laspuna war ganz nett, und ist die 150 Extrahöhenmeter wert.
Man kann aber problemlos unter im Tal bleiben und direkt an der Hauptstrasse sich ein Hotel suchen.
Ich würde aber wieder hoch nach Laspuna fahren.
tobsn hat sich bei den Dorfältesten auf den Dorfplatz sehr wohl gefühlt.
Ob er den Alten erklärt hat das man mit einen Android-Smartphone das offene WLAN nutzen kann um zu surfen?
Das ist auch ein Punkt der positiv in Spanien auffällt, man findet eigentlich immer offene WIFI/WLANs. 

ray


----------



## raccoon78 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ganz großes Kino 

In mir erbebt gerade der pure Neid

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Tobsn (21. Oktober 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> ...In mir erbebt gerade der pure Neid...


Sei tapfer, die nächsten Tage werden sehr hart werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Freut mich über jeden Leser und Kommentar


----------



## Tristero (21. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich super Fred! Und danke für die Infos zu Euren Rädern und der Anreise. Werde am Samstag mal ein Fully im Gelände testen können, um mal zu sehen wie das ist. Vielleicht rüste ich dann auch noch mal nach.


----------



## simplesaiman (22. Oktober 2010)

wirklich top bisher!
das ganze steht bei mir auch nochmal auf dem programm, da mein letzter pyr-x von regen, kälte und einem gröberen technischen defekt geprägt war. bin also gespannt was die nächsten tage noch folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das war echt übel, wie du vom Pech verfolgst wurdest.
Tag 9, diese Etappe bist du doch auch gefahren?

Tag 10 und 11 wird dagegen nicht der klassischen Route folgen.
Tag 10 war eines der Highlights.
Mehr verrate ich nicht, da müssen wir auf tobsn Bericht warten.
Nur soviel die erste Abfahrt basierte auf  einen BTT-Track von http://de.wikiloc.com/ (wir folgten grob den GR 15)  
Und der zweite Teil...  

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja schon am fertig machen.
Tag 10 kommt gleich.


----------



## MarsCC (22. Oktober 2010)

Aus der Ferne betrachtet sieht Scylla ja nett aus. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, was sie alles mitgemacht hat, bin ich mir sicher, dass bei Betrachtung aus der Nähe die zugehörige Charybdis zum Vorschein kommt, und dann wehe 

Großen Respekt! Heftig!


----------



## rayc (22. Oktober 2010)

:d


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2010)

TAG 10
Laspuna â Bielsa

Die heutige Etappe sind wir haben wir am Anfang etwas gekÃ¼rzt, was sich im Nachhinein als Garant erwiesen hat, Bilsa noch bei tageslicht zu erreichen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=15D9886BFFE007055561E674E9DB72F8?fileId=dcygouegitdycwqr
So wie wir die Etappe gefahren sind, ...






Und schon wieder scheint die Sonne.
Und frisch ist es. Nicht so frisch wie gestern aber doch ganz schÃ¶n zugig als wir von Laspuna runter zum Fluss rollen.
Aber nicht lang, wir haben heute ne Sonnenauffahrt gebucht und rollen gemÃ¼tlich auf einem kleinen TeerstrÃ¤Ãchen hinauf Richtung Escuain.

Der geplante Track fÃ¼hrt an der Gabelung kurz hinter Puertolas links noch etwas weiter in die Berge und kommt dann von oben nach Escuain. 
Zu unsicher ist uns der Verlauf und wir haben heute schon genug vor.
Aber sollte es jemand mal ausprobieren, gebt bescheid wie es war. 

So bleiben wir an der Gabelung auf dem Hauptweg und fahren rechts immer am Hang entlang hoch nach Escuain. 
Dort machen wir erst einmal Pause und schauen uns auf einem kleinen Marsch den Nationalpark an. Panorama Picknick natÃ¼rlich inklusive.

Von Escuain rollen wir ein kurzes StÃ¼ck die StraÃe wieder zurÃ¼ck 
und verschwinden dann in einem dunklen Loch um helle Freude zu finden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rechts oben das GR15 Schild.
























Unten Spuckt uns der Trail an einem kleinen Fluss raus.
Von dort zieht sich ein weiÃes Schotterband leicht steigend am Hang entlang bis Cortalavina.
Der Weg ist auf den Karten nicht verzeichnet, aber man kann gar nicht falsch fahren und landet unterhalb von kleinen Kehren auf der TeerstraÃe die hoch nach Tella Sin.
Geplant war zwar was anderes, aber nach Besichtigung vor Ort haben wir uns umentschieden.

Mit der von uns gewÃ¤hlten Variante erreichen wir ohne groÃe Anstrengung den Sattel unterhalb von Tella Sin, wo wir links ins GelÃ¤nde abbiegen und nach ein paar 100 Meter Schotter und etwas suchen zum Einstieg unsere Abfahrt nach Bielsa kommen.
Hier beginnen nun >20! Km Trail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anfangs ist es ein normaler Trail mit Felsen, Wurzeln und allem was SpaÃ macht.

















Heute kommen wir richtig schnell voran und erreichen rasch die Trailgabelung, an der man sich entscheiden muss ob man auf dem Canal de Cinca [1] [2] nach Bielsa fÃ¤hrt oder den Trail rechts runter nach Selinas und dann StraÃe nach Bielsa hoch.
Wem die Zeit schon knapp wird sollte besser gleich nach Selinas abfahren.
Le Canal de Cinca ist Teil einer offizielle VTT Strecke, allerdings in die andere Richtung. Wobei es keinen Unterschied macht, da er eh hÃ¶hengleich ist und wirklich nur minimal ansteigt bzw. fÃ¤llt.

Wir entschlieÃen und den Canal ne Chance zu geben.
Auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Strecke, die aber sehr zeitintensiv und anstrengend ist.
Bein Protektoren sollte man schon allein wegen den Dornen tragen, ich hab es an dem Tag echt bereut, meine Schienbeinen/Waden brannten wie HÃ¶lle.





























Reichlich spÃ¤t aber mit einem groÃen Grinsen rollen wir in Bielsa ein.
Hotel finden geht heute schnell, das Hostal Matazueras direkt am Dorfplatz hat Platz und stellt sich als wirklich gute Unterkunft raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Canal-weg ist echt was für die Nerven.
Technisch nicht schwer, aber Stürzen tut man an einigen Stellen maximal nur einmal.
An paar Stellen geht es einfach nur 100-200 m senkrecht runter.
Wer nicht schwindelfrei ist sollte es lieber bleiben lassen.

Diese Strecke ist als schwarze BTT-Strecke gekennzeichnet. 
So was wäre in DACH undenkbar, wenn man z.B. an das Bikeverbot in der Val d'Uina Schlucht denkt.

Es war auf jeden Fall ein Knaller.

Ups, jetzt habe ich den ersten Trail vergessen.
Das ist ein wunderschöner Trail, auf keinen Fall sollte man diesen auslassen.


Hier noch ein Link zu BTT-Strecken in Aragon:
http://www.aramonbike.com/

Ray


----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe schon ein Tropfbecken vor die Tastatur gestellt. Kann nicht aufhören zu


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Habe schon ein Tropfbecken vor die Tastatur gestellt. Kann nicht aufhören zu



Aber nicht ausversehen in den Kaffee wär schad drum.






Ihr dürft den Threat ruhig auch bewerten. 
Man kann da so Sternchen vergeben.


----------



## gerdi1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr dürft den Threat ruhig auch bewerten.
> Man kann da so Sternchen vergeben.



Erledigt, will ja auch mal was für Dich tun


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2010)

Toller Threat schön geschrieben und bebildert!
Und erst der Tripp!


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Le Canal de Cinca ist Teil einer offizielle VTT Strecke, allerdings in die andere Richtung. Wobei es keinen Unterschied macht, da er eh höhengleich ist und wirklich nur minimal ansteigt bzw. fällt.



Meistens schon... zwischendurch gab's aber mal einen Spitzkehren-Stück in einem kleinen Wäldchen. Das macht wirklich nur in die andere Richtung Spaß. Wir haben's hoch geschoben.


----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man kann da so Sternchen vergeben.



schon längst passiert


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2010)

Eins zur Etappe 10 hab ich noch.




Spanischer Slickrock

FÃ¼r die restlichen Etappen muss ich jetzt erst einmal Bilder bearbeiten.
War die letzten Tage zu viel Nightriden. 

Montag gehtâs weiter.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2010)

TAG 11
Bielsa - Plan

Den ersten Teil der Etappe sind wir nach Plan gefahren. Ab dem Rio Cinqueta dann aber im Tag, mal auf StraÃe mal auf Trail. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=763E9A09E533A32C49BC8F0DEF5B684B?fileId=dxsjrtrdcvjgonqt

Da sich kein WÃ¶lkchen in den PyrenÃ¤en tummelt ist auch dieser Morgen sonnig und arschkalt.

Von Bielsa geht es erst einmal auf StraÃe leicht ansteigend Richtung Frankreich, bevor wir rechts ins GelÃ¤nde abbiegen. 
Immer Richtung Ibon de Urdiceto, einem groÃen Stausee oben in den Bergen.
Die Auffahrt ist gut geschottert, aber auch gut steil und so bleiben wir die 1000 hm im kleinsten Gang.
Wie schon die letzten Tage, versucht jeder seinen Rhythmus zu finden. Man sieht sich oben.





Eine der schÃ¶nsten Sachen bei einer Transalp ist es morgens schnell den nÃ¤chsten KrÃ¤merladen zu stÃ¼rmen,
KÃ¤se, Wurst, Brot â¦ einzupacken 





und das das ganze dann genÃ¼sslich am Pass zu genieÃen.









Die Abfahrt beginnt heute mit einem kleinen Appetizer. Die eigentliche Abfahrt wartet nach dem Gegenanstieg im Hintergrund





Anfangs zieht sich die Abfahrt flowig durch felsiges Terrain, immer eine traumhafte Kulisse vor Augen.





























Doch bald kommen immer mehr steile Abschnitte und auch der Pflanzenwuchs nimmt zu.
Doch die Abfahrt bleibt immer gut fahrbar und macht richtig Laune.













Nach einer kurzen Bachdurchquerung rollt der Trail flach raus bis auf ein AlmgelÃ¤nde









Von dem AlgelÃ¤nde geht es dann ein paar HÃ¶henmeter auf Schotter hinunter und gleich wieder auf Schotter die andere Talseite wieder hinauf. Wir gewonnen so zerronnen.

Nach dem kleinen zwischen Anstieg folgen wir weiter dem GR11 der geradlienig als Trail den Berg hinunter geht und den Schotter mehrmals schneidet.

An einem kleinen Picknickplatz entscheiden wir dann vom Hauptwanderweg abzuzweigen und halten uns an den gelb/weiÃ markierten Wanderweg Richtung Tal. Der Weg wurde uns auch von ein paar entgegenkommenden Klettern als fahrbar angepriesen.

Anfang verlÃ¤uft der Trial kaum sichtbar zwischen den BÃ¼schen und Ã¼ber Wiesen. Bald wieder deutlich sichtbarer durchs Unterholz. Aber immer gut fahrbar, halt einfach wenig begangen.
Gegen Ende des Trails kommt noch einmal richtig Freude auf, Slickrock.









Da die Abfahrt einfach ihre Zeit gebraucht hat, wir am Morgen gleich einen Platten und in der Abfahrt ein Schaltauge zu wechseln hatten, ist es mal wieder etwas spÃ¤ter als geplant.
So entschlieÃen wir uns die einfachere Variante im Tal nach Plan zu fahren.
Aber so einfach auf Teer rausrollen ist nicht unser Fall und so bauen wir noch einen kleiner Trail im Tal ein, der wunderschÃ¶n, aber auch ein paar KÃ¶rner gekostet hat.





In Plan finden wir auch sofort eine super Ãbernachtung und chillen den Rest des Tages auf der Terrasse.




Das Hotel Mediodia ist wirklich zu empfehlen. 
Es ist auch so ne Art Bikehotel und hier stimmt wirklich alles, allein die Zimmer, jedes fÃ¼r sich ein Unikat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (25. Oktober 2010)

herrlich, ich glaub ich muss eure Tour nächstes Jahr kopieren! ;-)


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2010)

Nimmst mich mit?


----------



## rayc (25. Oktober 2010)

GR11 und nicht GR5 

GR5 in F (Vogesen, frz. Westalpen) ist aber auch sehr schön 

Hier kann man sich z.B. Wanderwege und auch paar Bikerouten in Aragon anschauen:
http://senderos.turismodearagon.com/visor.php

Der GR11 ist meist mit den Bike nicht machbar.
da haben sich einige (u.a. auch stuntzi) schon dran versucht und sind gescheitert.
Dieser Abschnitt den wir gefahren sind ist eines der wenigen Übergange der mit den Bike machbar ist und auch noch Spass macht.
Aufstieg auf Schotter (sacksteil) und gut fahrbare Abfahrt.
Klar gibt es immer wieder Abschnitte, die abhängig vom fahrerischen Können auch mal geshcoben werden müssen.


Das mit den verbogenen Schaltauge war ich.
Ich bin einer der Kehren im unteren Waldtrail weggerutscht und natürlich genau mit den Schaltwerk auf einen Stein aufgesetzt.
tobsn und Jockel2 waren vorneweg. Handyempfang gab es keinen und da wir die beiden nicht zu lange warten lassen wollten, habe ich in der Hektik das Schaltwerk schräg ins neue Schaltauge geschraubt.
Naja, nach 2-3 Versuchen hatte ich es dann gerade drin.
"Schnell-Schnell" dauert meistens doch länger.
tobsn war in de Zwischenzeit hochgelaufen, er wusste ja nicht was passiert ist, hätte ja sonst was sein können.
Runter waren es 5 min, keine Ahnung wie lange er hoch gelaufen ist.

Wir haben immer aufgepasst das keiner alleine fährt, sprich das immer zwei zusammen sind. Wenn der Hintermann nicht mehr in Sichtweite war, war es eine gute Gelegenheit mit der Kamera im Anschlag zu lauern 

tobsn und ich hatten 2009 beim CotticX eine effektive Variante des Fotografieren entwickelt. Wir haben einfach im Wechsel  fotografiert.
Der schnellere hat einfach beim Warten die Kamera gezückt, den anderen passieren lassen, Kamera wieder eingepackt und hinterher.
Und gleiches Spielchen natürlich umgekehrt.
Dadurch fährt keiner zu weit weg (Sicherheitsaspekt), und man macht genügen Fotos und verliert nicht zuviel Zeit dabei.

Den Teil, den wir ausgelassen haben ist ein Teil des Epic Trails in Aragon. Das ist eine Mehrtagesrunde durch Aragon.
Strecke findet man auf http://www.aramonbike.com/ und den Track dazu  http://de.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=913932
Aber soweit ich es gesehen habe, in diesen Abschnitt wohl größtenteils Piste. Wäre vom Blick sicherlich schön gewesen.

Nachtrag zur Etappe 10:
Hier noch ein Track uind Beschreibung zum Kanalweg
http://senderos.turismodearagon.com/ruta.php?id_ruta=649

ray


----------



## powderJO (25. Oktober 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> herrlich, ich glaub ich muss eure Tour nächstes Jahr kopieren! ;-)



yep. die pyrenäen stehen schon so lange auf dem plan bei mir - es wird endlich zeit...


----------



## 007ike (25. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit?



sehr gerne!


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2010)

Mit jeder Etappe die ich hier etwas aufarbeite, umso mehr wird mir eigentlich klar wie genial der Urlaub war.
Wurde am liebsten morgen wieder aufbrechen und die Runde erneut in Angriff nehmen.
Am Besten in gleicher Besetzung. 




Aber es wird auch deutlich wie viel unverschämtes Glück wir mit dem Wetter hatten.






Wünsche echt allen die es nach uns versuchen das gleiche Glück.
Den die Trails sind echt genial und vor allem verdammt lang. 
Wirklich vom Gipfel bis ganz ins Tal runter. 
Allerdings aber halt meist ohne Möglichkeit bei Regen alternativ abzufahren.
Will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wann wir da abends ins Hotel gekommen wären.


----------



## rayc (25. Oktober 2010)

Diese Strecken bei Regen?
Da wären wir wohl Strasse gefahren, alles andere wäre unsinnig und unvernünftig.
Wir hätten die Traumlandschaft und die Trails nicht geniessen können.
Nur Überlebenskampf muss wirklich nicht sein.

Pic du Midi, war das einzige was den Wetter (Wolken) zum Opfer gefallen ist.
Was soll man auf einen Berg, wenn man eh nichts sieht.

Weis noch jemand wir hoch die Baumgrenze war?
Auf frz. Seite war sie verdammt tief.
Auch wenn die Pyrenäen südlicher sind als die Alpen, ist es da nicht zwangsweise wärmer und trockener.

Ray


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2010)

Baumgrenze:
auf der franz. Seite ->  1200-1300 m, abhängig von der "Wetterseite" höher oder tiefer
auf spanischer Seite -> teilweise Bäume bis fast auf 2000 m Höhe


----------



## karstb (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Tour, die ihr da gemacht habt. Ich bin dieses Jahr auch dem Track von www.pyrenees2005.free.fr gefolgt, den ja auch Stuntzi teilweise abefahren hat (wie ich dann feststellen musste). Die Route ist ein bisschen ein Mix aus Reiserad und MTB fahren, da die Traildichte nicht sehr hoch ist, die Etappen recht lang sind (km-mäßig) und das Verhältnis Hm/km recht niedrig. Allerdings ist es sonst auch fast unmöglich, die lange Strecke von San Sebastian nach Perpignan in einem normalen Urlaub von 2 Wochen unterzubringen. Meinem Eindruck nach habt ihr euch den schönsten Flecken der Pyrenäen herausgesucht.
Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (26. Oktober 2010)

karstb, das war ein Grund nicht einen normalen Cross zu machen.
In 2 Wochen muss man einfach durchrassen um von Küste zu Küste zu kommen.

Meine erste Idee war daher das ganze in 4 Wochen zu machen.
Und das verteilt auf 2 Urlaube.
Durch die Wahl der Anreise mit den PKW statt Bahn oder Flug, hat es sich einfach ergeben das es geschickter ist einen Rundkurs zu machen.

tobsn hat es letztes Jahr beim CotticX richtig formuliert, einen Cross sind wir doch alle schon gefahren.
Warum Irgendwo ankommen? Konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf die Highlights statt durchzurasen.
Einfach grob in eien Richtung fahren, da wo es schön ist evt. 2-3 Tage bleiben und einfach schauen wie weit man kommt.
So wollten wir es eigentlich handhaben.
Durch den Wechsel zum Rundkurs war dies aber so nicht mehr umsetzbar.
Unseren Spass hatten wir trotzdem. 


Die letzten beiden Etappen kommen bestimmt noch.
tobsn braucht auch etwas Zeit.
Etappe 12 basiert auf www.pyrenees2005.free.fr und ist durch stuntzi schon den meisten bekannt.
Etappe 13 war ein Knaller und ein würdiger Abschluss unseres Trainspirinaicas.
Nur soviel, wir hatten keinerlei Infos zu diesen hohen Übergang im Vorfeld gefunden. Somit war die Anspannung recht hoch.
Ich hoffe bei euch jetzt auch 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Die letzten beiden Etappen kommen bestimmt noch.
> tobsn braucht auch etwas Zeit....


Ja kommen noch, aber Tobsn ist jetzt erst einmal Nightriden.
Morgen dann.


----------



## Tobsn (27. Oktober 2010)

TAG 12
Plan - Benasque Huesca

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B2D18FAC0AF642B667FCCCBE2192D9FB?fileId=slihlxbyohkrxzda

Endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Frühstück und dazu noch frisch gewaschene Klamotten, wie könnte der Tag besser starten.

Wir haben in den Übernachtungen immer gefragt, ob die unsere Klamotten waschen können und was auch meist für ein paar Euro möglich war. Ist halt was anderes wie mit Handwäsche.

Anstelle der geplanten Auffahrt nehmen wir von Plan direkt die breite Schotterstraße zum Collado de Sahun. Perfekt zum Einrollen zieht sich der Anstieg gemütlich nach oben.
Dass die Sonne scheint und wir beste Fernsicht haben, brauch ich ja nicht mehr zu erwähnen.

Oben kurz vor dem Col machen wir dann an dem Refugio kurz Rast und genießen einen Kaffee in der Sonne.
Am Col machen wir dann richtig Pause und vertilgen die Köstlichkeiten vom Bäcker in Plan.




Die Abfahrt beginnt mit einem kurzen Schotterstück das uns auf den andere Talseite bringt. 
Nach Überquerung des Baches geht es los. 





Ein wirklich genialer Trail, der gut fahrbar, aber nie langweilig ist.
Anfangs kurz etwas technisch und steil am Hang entlang.
Aber nicht wie in anderen Berichten S3, maximal ne handvoll S2 Stellen.





Danach wurde es ein flowiger Spaßtrail, der einfach nur ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht zauberte und zum Spielen animierte.

























Unten dann uralter Karrenweg, mit großen Steinplatten und Serpentinen.
Aber auch zum Teil derben losem Geröll in dem man kaum eine Spur erkennen,
geschweige denn halten könnte.
All you need is speed. 



















Wie immer führte der Tails bis ganz ins Tal und kommt in die Ortsmitte von Sahun raus.
Wo wir uns ne weitere Kaffeepause könnten




Abfahrtsmäßig hatten wir es für heute geschafft.
Es standen nur noch ca. 20 km und ca. 600Hm Programm.
Die waren aber gar nicht so wild, zumindest nicht wenn man wie Jockel und ich den Abzweig verpassen einfach auf der Hauptstraße bleibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die etwas schönere Variante auf Nebenstraße und Trail haben RayC und Scylla genommen und sind wie geplant nach Benasque immer auf der linken Talseite geblieben.


Heute gönnen wir uns etwas Luxus, haben auch nicht wirklich die Wahl, gibt es hier nur ein Hotel.
Doch das Hospital De Benasque kann man sich zum Abschluss schon mal leisten und es ist es auch wert.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die etwas schönere Variante auf Nebenstraße und Trail haben RayC und Scylla genommen und sind wie geplant nach Benasque immer auf der linken Talseite geblieben.



links seid ihr gefahren, wir haben uns rechts gehalten 
Dort gab's einen netten kleinen Schotterweg (also teilweise wirklich grober Schotter, nix mit einfach dahin rollen), der sich mit einigen Gegenanstiegen gespickt parallel zur Straße das Tal hoch zog. Das Ding hat schon nochmal ordentlich Körner gekostet, aber war es definitiv wert. Schließlich hatten wir ja schon genug Asphalt gesehen ... und wie Rayc es öfter so schön formulierte: "Ab jetzt ist der Weg höhengleich... (netto)...!" 
(nächstes Mal fahr ich schwarz, dann ist netto = brutto) 

Lustig fand ich die Kur-Anlage (Bagneres de Benasque) halb oben am Hang, kurz vor unserer Unterkunft. Das Gebäude sah von außen aus wie eine halb verfallene oder zumindest sehr runtergekommene Fabrik. Da wir uns aber keinen Reim drauf machen konnten, warum sowas mitten ins Gelände und dann noch in steiler Hanglage gebaut wird, und sich dort auch relativ viele Ausflügler tummelten, sind wir neugierig mal hingefahren, und entdeckten, dass das Ganze von innen wohl eine recht noble Herberge ist. Innen hui und außen pfui sozusagen.


----------



## Tobsn (27. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> links seid ihr gefahren, wir haben uns rechts gehalten ....


Ich schrieb linke Talseite. 
Man schaut immer flussabwärts. 
Fährt man berghoch, dann ist die linke Talseite rechts. 
Du wohnst rechtsrheinisch egal von wo du kommst und kuckst.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

na gut, dann sind wir also auf der linken Seite rechts gefahren, hielten uns allerdings je nach Zustand des Wegs auch manchmal in der Mitte 
jetzt bin ich verwirrt, und hab trotzdem was dazu gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (27. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> l"Ab jetzt ist der Weg höhengleich... (netto)...!"
> (nächstes Mal fahr ich schwarz, dann ist netto = brutto)



Der Netto-Spruch stammt aber von tobsn 
Ich sage nur: "Höhengleich" und manchmal auch "wellig" dazu, wenn das Rauschen im Höhenprofil stärker wird 

Auf den Ashalptkehren hoch zum Bagneres de Benasque, kam ich doch etwas ins Schwitzen.
Ich habe nur den unfahrbaren Wanderweg GR-11 gesehen.
Erleichtert war ich, wie ich sah das unterhalb des Wanderwegs auch eine Schotterpiste am Hang langlief.
Die Entscheidungsfindung  Tragepassage oder alles wieder runter wäre bestimmt spannend geworden. 

Das Hospital De Benasque war die teuerste Unterkunft auf der ganzen Reise, aber der Preis ging in Ordnung.
Es gibt auch keien Alternativen, ausser man bleibt in Benasque.

Die Trailabfahrt die tobsn beschrieben hat, lohnt auf jeden Fall.
Ich würde die schweren Passagen auch mit S2 und nicht mit S3 einstufen. Meist bewegt man sich aber auf S1 Niveau.
Das Trails meist zu hoch eingestuft werden ist leider weit verbreitet.

Diese Abfahrt ist auch so auf der klassischen PyrenäenX-Route von Pascal drin. Und ist wohl eins der Trail-Highlights der Route.
Das kann aber @karstb besser beurteilen.

Ray


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ 

Den losen Geröll-Kram auf großen Teilen der Abfahrt fand ich aber auch so schon schwierig genug. Besonderes, wenn man sowas noch nie unter den Reifen hatte, und dann gleich mit schwerem Gepäck auf dem Rücken drüber soll  Trotzdem ein richtig schöner, langer Trail!


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Oktober 2010)

ja, den trail erkenne ich wieder. war einer der top trails auf meinem pyr-x: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7295003&postcount=519

an diesem tag hat auch bei mir das wetter gepasst!


----------



## karstb (27. Oktober 2010)

Den Trail nach Sahun empfand ich als einen der weniger angenehmen. Ich liebe langsame, technische, steile Trails. Da ich aber nur mit einer schlecht funktionierenden 100mm Reba vorne und 85mm hinten ausgerüstet war, fand ich den Großteil des Trails nach Sahun einfach als ruppig und technisch anspruchslos. Mit viel Federweg mag man es flowig finden, ich würde es als "Lenker festhalten und zügig runterpoltern" bezeichnen. Die ersten paar Meter fand ich hingegen ganz nett.
Allerdings gab es auf der gesamten Route (wobei ich die Puerta de la Picada wegen Schnee auslassen musste und die letzte Etappe wegen Dauerregen bei <5°C im Zug verbracht habe) keinen einzigen Trail, der es auf Augenhöhe mit den Highlights z.B. der Ortlerrunde oder den Dolomitentrails geschafft hätte...


----------



## talybont (27. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Du wohnst rechtsrheinisch


...kann für einen Rheinländer schon ein schweres Kreuz sein. 
Schäl Sick


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Oktober 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Den Trail nach Sahun empfand ich als einen der weniger angenehmen. Ich liebe langsame, technische, steile Trails. Da ich aber nur mit einer schlecht funktionierenden 100mm Reba vorne und 85mm hinten ausgerüstet war, fand ich den Großteil des Trails nach Sahun einfach als ruppig und technisch anspruchslos. Mit viel Federweg mag man es flowig finden, ich würde es als "Lenker festhalten und zügig runterpoltern" bezeichnen. Die ersten paar Meter fand ich hingegen ganz nett.
> Allerdings gab es auf der gesamten Route (wobei ich die Puerta de la Picada wegen Schnee auslassen musste und die letzte Etappe wegen Dauerregen bei <5°C im Zug verbracht habe) keinen einzigen Trail, der es auf Augenhöhe mit den Highlights z.B. der Ortlerrunde oder den Dolomitentrails geschafft hätte...



mit den alpen konnten sich die pyrenäen in meinen augen auch nicht messen. auf meinem 11-tägigen pyr-x gab es leider nur 2 tage die ich mit dem prädikat "äußerst gelungen" bezeichnen kann. das wären das puerto de sahun und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7268946&postcount=459. sonst war sehr viel strasse dabei. mit etwas mehr glück (wetter und keine defekte) hätte das ganze aber auch anders aussehen können.
trotzdem will ich in absehbarer zeit nochmal dorthin. vielleicht auch nur mit rucksack auf dem höhenwanderweg HHRP oder GR11.


----------



## rayc (27. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> ja, den trail erkenne ich wieder. war einer der top trails auf meinem pyr-x: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7295003&postcount=519
> 
> an diesem tag hat auch bei mir das wetter gepasst!



Ich habe gerade bei deinen Bericht nachgelesen, ist ja einige Zeit her.
Du schreibst das bei dir der Bach knietief war 
Wir hatten maximal 10 cm Wassertiefe.
Bei uns war der Nasswerdfaktor direkt proportional zur Geschwindigkeit 


Es stellt sich die Frage, wann die beste Reisezeit ist.
Die Infos seitens meiner span. Kollegen waren sehr widersprüchlich.
Von viel zu heiß bis zu nass kalt. Und das für den Zeitraum Ende August, Anfang September.
Und auf der frz. Seite regnet es sowieso permanent. 
Okay, die frz. Seite ist knall grün, ähnlich wie die Berge in der Schweiz.
Da ist also was wahres dran.

@simplesaiman, das Wandern auf dfen HRP ist nicht ohne.
Die Refugios sind nicht bewirtschaftet, sprich du musst alles mitschleppen.
Konzentriere dich dabei am besten auf die Zentralpyrenäen.
Infos zum Wandern auf'm HRP, GR11 oder GR10 sind im Web leicht zu finden. 
Hier habe ich alle nahezu alle Links/Infos gesammelt, die ich gefunden habe: http://www.melibokus-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=747


ray


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> mit den alpen konnten sich die pyrenäen in meinen augen auch nicht messen. auf meinem 11-tägigen pyr-x gab es leider nur 2 tage die ich mit dem prädikat "äußerst gelungen" bezeichnen kann. das wären das puerto de sahun und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7268946&postcount=459. sonst war sehr viel strasse dabei. mit etwas mehr glück (wetter und keine defekte) hätte das ganze aber auch anders aussehen können.
> trotzdem will ich in absehbarer zeit nochmal dorthin. vielleicht auch nur mit rucksack auf dem höhenwanderweg HHRP oder GR11.



Die Pyrenäen sind eben sowohl für Biker als auch für Wanderer noch lange nicht so gut erschlossen wie z.B. die Ostalpen. Will heißen, man findet nicht auf jedem Pass eine Hütte, und es führen auch nicht von jedem Pass gut geschotterte Pisten runter (nicht, dass ich das als positiv empfinden würde... eher im Gegenteil, den Trend in den Alpen, die Trails als "Radwege" auszubauen und mit Tonnen Sand zuzuschmeißen finde ich eher zum :kotz. Deswegen war unsere Tour wohl auch mehr unter der Kathegorie Abenteuer einzuordnen... man wusste ja nie, was kommt, und ob man dort wirklich fahren kann. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne nochmal in die Pyrenäen fahren. Allerdings nicht als Cross und auch nicht als klassische Rundtour mit Gepäck auf dem Rücken, sondern eher als "Standort-Hopping" und mit etwas mehr Federweg am Bike. Will heißen, dort, wo es schöne Strecken (und vielleicht auch einen Lift gibt), ein paar Tage bleiben und Tagestouren fahren, oder einen der vielen Bikeparks ausgibig besichtigen, und dann mit dem Auto ein paar Täler weiter fahren, usw... So könnte man sich das Kilometer-Schrubben auf Asphalt sparen, und hätte umso mehr von den (doch oft ziemlich heftigen und rumpeligen) Abfahrten.


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne nochmal in die Pyrenäen fahren. Allerdings nicht als Cross und auch nicht als klassische Rundtour mit Gepäck auf dem Rücken, sondern eher als "Standort-Hopping" und mit etwas mehr Federweg am Bike. Will heißen, dort, wo es schöne Strecken (und vielleicht auch einen Lift gibt), ein paar Tage bleiben und Tagestouren fahren, oder einen der vielen Bikeparks ausgibig besichtigen, und dann mit dem Auto ein paar Täler weiter fahren, usw... So könnte man sich das Kilometer-Schrubben auf Asphalt sparen, und hätte umso mehr von den (doch oft ziemlich heftigen und rumpeligen) Abfahrten.



das könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. habt ihr infos über die bikeparks auf der französischen seite? auf der spanischen seite hab ich keinen einzigen park gesehen.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

was mir spontan einfällt...

Bagneres de Luchon: offizielle DH-Strecken mit Lift (ob das dort als Bikepark zählt, weiß ich nicht)
Saint Lary: Bikepark
Pic du Midi: Lift + DH-Strecke
Cauterets: Bikepark

Das sind nur die, an denen wir vorbeigefahren heul sind. Gibt sicherlich noch mehr. Dort gibt's ja eigentlich fast an jedem Berg ein Skigebiet, und meistens wird das dann eben (schlau wie die Franzosen nun mal sind) im Sommer als Bikestation genutzt.
Auf der spanischen Seite sind wir an keinen Bikepark vorbei gekommen. Liegt wohl auch ein bisschen an der Landschaft: ziemlich schroff und felsig... da lässt sich nicht so einfach ein Skihang samt Lift anlegen. Dafür gibt's da dann eben tolle Tages-Trail-Touren zu fahren, wie z.B. den Kanalweg auf unserer 10. Etappe. Man muss nur aus eigener Kraft hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (27. Oktober 2010)

Du irrst 
Am ersten Morgen in Spanien, sind wir an einen Bikepark vorbei gefahren.
Muss wohl direkt im Skiort El Formigal sein, Flyer lag oben im Hotel.

siehe
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=252788&id=162885992533
und 
http://www.descensoesquiclub.org/btt/pirineos/pirineo-aragones/141-formigal-bikepark-14-agosto

Ray


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2010)

Was für tolle Dinge ich auf dem Weg wohl noch übersehen habe? War einfach alles viel zu schnell vorbei 

(Wobei die Bilder von El Formigal doch eher nach superbreiten Schotterpisten aussehen *gähn*  Da schienen mir die Strecken - zumindest die Abschnitte, die wir gesehen haben - in F doch spannender... aber vielleicht sollte man sich das einfach mal in Natura anschauen)


----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> ... keinen einzigen Trail, der es auf Augenhöhe mit den Highlights z.B. der Ortlerrunde oder den Dolomitentrails geschafft hätte...





simplesaiman schrieb:


> mit den alpen konnten sich die pyrenäen in meinen augen auch nicht messen...



Bin in den Alpen ja auch schon rum gekommen und am Ortler das Madritschjoch 2 x und Goldseetrail und Forcola 5x gefahren.

Und dachte eigentlich nach letztem Jahr Cottische Alpen, dass das kaum zu toppen ist.

Aber muss sagen die Trails in den Pyrenäen haben mich beeindruckt, 
vor allem von der länge der Trails und wie abwechslungsreich sie sind. 
Es fehlen zwar bei den Abfahrten immer die höchst, höchst Schwierigkeiten, was ich beim Cross aber nicht vermisse.
Dafür haben die das Level konstant von oben bis unten gehalten und müssen sich vom Anspruch nicht vor einem Madritschjoch oder ähnlich verstecken.
Was für den gemeinen Crosser mehr als hoch genug sein dürfte.

Mir haben die Trails in den Pyrenäen auf jeden Fall richtig getaugt. 
Freu mich aber auch schon wieder auf die Alpen.


----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2010)

TAG 13
Benasque Huesca â Bagneres de Luchon

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=604AAE6F6B89A36714DBF5D757B0140C?fileId=mwkeqiuflmsguufc


So, heute noch mal quÃ¤len und zum letzen Mal 500 Hm tragen.
Es sollte sich aber lohnen.





Leider ist uns Ã¼ber Nacht die Sonne abhanden gekommen.
Hatte auch schon ordentlich geregnet als wir noch an der Matratze lauschten.







Das Regenwetter kommt von Westen. Woher auch sonst. 
Da bin ich echt froh, dass wir zwischen drin eine Etappe eingespart haben und einen Tag vor unserem Plan sind, denn da wo wir gestern noch in der Sonne runter sind, sieht man nur Regenschwaden.
Bei uns ist der Regen zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht angekommen, aber man sieht wie er zu uns rÃ¼ber drÃ¼ckt und fÃ¼r Mittag sind auch heftige RegengÃ¼sse angekÃ¼ndigt.





Aber inzwischen sind wir ja geÃ¼bte TrÃ¤ger und so mancher wird es wohl vermissen.









Ein kleiner Durchlass im Fels markiert den Portillon de Benasque.









FrÃ¼her war es wohl ein wichtiger Handelsweg von Benasque (Spanien) nach Bagneres de Luchon (Frankreich) und umgekehrt.
Zumindest hingen in unserem Hotel alte Zeichnungen auf denen die Bauern ihr Vieh mit Waren Ã¼ber den Pass trieben.
FrÃ¼her ne Plackerei, heute ne Traumabfahrt mit gemÃ¤Ãigtem GefÃ¤lle und unzÃ¤hligen Kehren.
Ihr mÃ¼sst Euch den Track mal auf Google Earth anschauen und versuchen die Kehren zu zÃ¤hlen, der Hammer.





Den Einstieg schieben wir erst einmal.
Zu rutschig und zu gefÃ¤hrlich falls jemand von unten hoch kommt.





Doch schon nach wenigen Metern macht das Tal auf und der SpaÃ beginnt.











Bis zum Lac Boums du Port fÃ¼hrt der Trail Ã¼ber loses GerÃ¶ll, der aber super hergerichtet ist.





















Am Lac Boums entlang geht es zum Refuge de Venasque.
Die Wirtsleute haben uns wohl schon kommen sehen und stehen gleich mit Kamera bereit.
Kommen wohl nicht so oft Biker vorbei?
Obwohl die Abfahrt sich zum Biken perfekt eignet, ist sie nur sinnvoll im Rahmen einer Mehrtagestour Frankreich â Spanien â Frankreich zu erreichen.





















Nach dem Refugio geht die Gaudi aber erst richtig los. A Traum.








Schaut Euch mal die Kehren an. Jockel war nicht zu bremsen.




Hier noch mal Kehren ohne Fahrer





Noch einmal ein letzter Blick zurÃ¼ck.
Bevor es dann vom Hospice de France auf direktem weg nach Bagneres de Luchon geht.





Oben am Pass hatte es schon mal kurz geregnet und gegen Ende der Abfahrt auch.
Und so beschlieÃen wir nicht das Risiko einzugehen am letzten Tag nass zu werden und beenden die Tour mit nem highspeed Ritt auf Teer nach Bagneres de Luchon

War wohl auch die richtige Einscheidung, den hinter uns wurde es immer dunkler und auch die StraÃe war zum Teil schon nass.

Am Auto angekommen wurde noch kurz Proviant eingekauft und alles fÃ¼r die Heimfahrt verpackt.
Sind dann direkt durch die Nacht heimgefahren.
Sind dann am frÃ¼hem morgen daheim aufgeschlagen, so hatten wir keinen Verkehr und waren ja 4 Personen die sich mit dem Fahren abgewechselt haben.

Danke fÃ¼rs zuhÃ¶ren, bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mal.


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2010)

Großes Kino. Respekt.


----------



## rayc (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja es ist vorbei, da bekomme ich doch gleich Fernweh
und fliege morgen nach Granada in die Sierra Nevada 


Dieser Cross war wunderschön, aber knüppelhart.
Ich denke das war mein härtester Cross.
Die letzte Abfahrt war ein würdiges und schönes Ende.
Klar bei schönen Wetter, hätten wir noch die geplante 2te Abfahrt gemacht. Ich will mich wegen Wetter nciht bescheren, wir hatten schliesslich 2 Wochen lang ziemliches Glück mit den Wetter.

Meine Highlights waren Tag 1, Tag 10 (Canalweg) und Tag 13.
Und Tag 3 bereure ich nicht, auch wenn mich die anderen drei dafür am liebsten schlagen würden. 
Tag 1, Tag 3 und Tag 9 waren landschaftlich am schönsten.

Ich bin gespannt wie scylla, tobsn und Jockel2 das sehen.

Mitleser dürfen natülich auch voten.

Ray


----------



## MarsCC (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich vote nicht, bedanke mich aber für die Mitnahme auf die Reise. Sehr spannend, sehr eindrücklich!


----------



## simplesaiman (28. Oktober 2010)

danke für die mühe!


----------



## powderJO (28. Oktober 2010)

auch von mir ein dickes "merci" für den bericht, die fotos und die gps-tracks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Tracks der gefahrenen Strecke kommen noch.
Die bin ich euch noch schuldig.
tobsn, hat jeweils Tracks der geplanten Route angehängt.

Ray


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2010)

TRAUM haft


----------



## Stagebiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Toller Bericht

War vor 15 Jahren mit einer Uni-Exkursion auf der spanischen Pyrenäenseite unterwegs (Ordesa, Val Benasque, Aiguilles Tortes). Habe ich noch als eindrucksvoll in Erinnerung. Nach dem "schmackhaften" Bericht gehts vielleicht demnächst wieder mal dorthin.......


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2010)

Der PyrenäenX war schon hart... fand ich zumindest. Aber was weiß ich schon. War ja mein erster Cross überhaupt  Also gleich ins kalte Wasser geschmissen worden! 
Dafür war es aber auch ein tolles Erlebnis mit großartiger Landschaft, top Trails und mit einer super netten, lustigen Truppe! 




War irgendwie viel zu schnell vorbei. 

Würde ich auf jeden Fall immer wieder machen. (Aber nur, wenn das Wetter auch wieder so mitmacht . Nicht auszudenken, wie das geworden wäre, wenn es tagelang geregnet hätte.) Gelernt hab ich auch eine Menge dabei: wie trage ich stundenlang möglichst effizient das Fahrrad durch die Gegend ... wie packe ich einen Cross-Rucksack... wie fahre ich mit 10 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken ... was mache ich auf grobem Geröll ... wie teile ich mir die Kraft am besten ein für 13 Tage... und vor allem: wohin schaue ich am besten (nicht), wenn sich neben mir ein Abgrund auftut (siehe Kanalweg), etc... . Also sag nochmal einer, ein Cross würde einen (fahr)technisch nicht weiterbringen .

Zu den Highlights: landschaftlich ganz klar Etappe 1, 3, 9 und 10, wie Rayc auch schon geschrieben hat. Meine Trail-Highlights waren die VTT-Strecken nach Cauterets und Marsous (Etappe 5 und 6), fast die komplette Etappe 10 (allerdings nur so lange, bis irgendwann nur noch 100 m tief "Nichts" neben dem Trail war), und der alte Karrenweg auf Etappe 11 nach Sahun (auch wenn's einige nicht mögen... ich hatte wohl genug Federweg am Bike ). Insgesamt mochte ich die spanische Seite etwas lieber als die französische. Mag an der mediterranen Landschaft liegen, oder an den spaßigen Trails, oder am besseren Essen, oder... egal! Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall beide Seiten mal angeschaut haben, schon alleine um die krasse Veränderung der Landschaft auf wenigen km Luftlinie beobachten zu können. 

Jetzt hat mich auch das Fernweh gepackt... da fahr ich doch gleich morgen mit Rayc in die Sierra Nevada. Das Heavyville darf natürlich auch mit.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Oktober 2010)

danke für den nette Bericht mit schönen Fotos und links.


----------



## Speedskater (30. Oktober 2010)

ja wie geil ist das denn?

2011 muss ich auch wieder so mit dem Radel eine coole Tour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tobias und Co,

super Bericht und super Bilder Respekt. 
Vielen Dank auch an die anderen PyrenäenX Teilnehmer, die mit vielen Infos und Links das ganz um einen riesen großen Neidfaktor ergänzt haben.
Wie auch schon einige geschrieben haben füge ich mich hier auch an und sage gaaanz goßes Kino.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. November 2010)

nachdem ich jetzt stundenlang den gesamten Thread durchgelesen (mit ner Müdigkeits bedingten Unterbrechung heute Nacht um 3:00Uhr), mitgefiebert und nun entsprechend Fernweh bekommen habe, kann ich nur sagen
sehr sehr geil !! 

ich glaube ich muss mich den kommenden Winter mit der Ecke näher beschäftigen 

wäre toll wenn euer tatsächliche gefahrene/getragenen/geschobene Strecke noch als GPS Track zu bekommen wäre (oder hab ich das jetzt übersehen?)

aber das hier ist einfach 







so jetzt nehme ich mir den Bericht zu den Cottischen Alpen vor......
wahrscheinlich habe ich dann ein Problem mit der Urlaubsplanung für 2011 

Gruß Björn


----------



## marko78 (1. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für diesen mitreißenden Bericht. Sicher eine Herausforderung gewesen.
Da kann ich mit meinen 1-2 Tage Touren kaum mithalten. 
Professionelle Schönheitschirutgie - infos gibt es hier!


----------



## Tobsn (2. November 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...wäre toll wenn euer tatsächliche gefahrene/getragenen/geschobene Strecke noch als GPS Track zu bekommen wäre (oder hab ich das jetzt übersehen?)...





rayc schrieb:


> Die Tracks der gefahrenen Strecke kommen noch.
> Die bin ich euch noch schuldig....


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2010)

Ich bin a bisserl spät dran mit Lesen hier. Bin gerade auf Seite 4. Interessant zu lesen dieses Gemeinschaftsprojekt, da bekommt man alle Seiten einmal mit. Besonders die Wertschätzung des Guides ist mir wohlvertraut. Natürlich ist weniger als 5% Steigung bergab! Höhenwege sind auch immer flach.
Und viele Fotos von vorne, sonst eher selten.

Nun weiß ich auch, warum Tobsn seine Mont Viso Karte dieses Jahr nicht gebraucht hat, danke nochmal.
Der Cottix hatte ja schon viele Anregungen enthalten, vielleicht folge ich euch auch mal in die Pyrenäen. Nur das Konzept der Tour gefällt mir nicht so, die "Linie" und der würdige Rahmen fehlen. Zumindest Tragen habe ich in den Westalpen bereits fleißig geübt (z.B. Malrif), und Gefallen daran gefunden. Jedenfalls besser, als das (Vorder-) Rad ständig über Steine zu wuchten. 
Man sollte aber vor der Tour dafür sorgen, dass das Rad mit Gepäck nicht die Hälfte des eigenen Körpergewichts ausmacht. Entweder Rad/Gepäck abspecken oder ...

Viele  Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2010)

Servus Daniel. 

Was meinst Du mit Linie und würdiger Rahmen fehlen?
Dass wir einfach so im Kreis, ohne konkretes Zeil gefahren sind?

Und die Lösung, dass das Radeln ich die Hälfte des eigenen Körpergewichts beträgt, haben wir ja schon präsentiert. 
Für Etappe 3 empfehlen wir einen leichten Crosser oder Rennrad. 

Aber soviel Tragen war das jetzt auch nicht. 
Fand das immer ne schöne Abwechslung zum Treten, 
wenn man die letzte Stunde zum Col Tragen dürfte. 

Und unseren Guide haben wir immer gebührend behandelt.










Fotos von vorne gibt es halt nur, wenn man einigermaßen zusammenbeleibt.
Auch auf den Abfahrten.
Und das haben wir immer getan. Bei uns ist keiner vorneweg geschossen.
Was im Fall eines Defekts oder Unfalls einfach auch beschissen ist.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit âLinie und wÃ¼rdiger Rahmen fehlenâ?
> Dass wir einfach so im Kreis, ohne konkretes Zeil gefahren sind?


Genau, das habe ich ja auch schon so gemacht. War irgendwie unbefriedigend am Ende wieder am Auto zu stehen. Selbst Susa als Start des SÃ¼d-Wessix war komisch. Aber es geht halt manchmal nicht anders. PyrenÃ¤en von KÃ¼ste zu KÃ¼ste ist eben nix fÃ¼r den Hausgebrauch, dauert zu lange.
Toll war der Schweiz-Cross vom ZÃ¼richsee zum Genfer-See, alleine wegen des Rahmens 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
   Daniel


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2010)

Ja, so einem Ziel entgegen zu fahren hat schon was.
Muss aber sagen hab da jetzt wirklich nix vermisst.
Die Runde war einfach nur genial. 

Aber von dem Schweizer-Cross könntest Du mir mal die Daten schicken


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2010)

Nachtrag 1:
Dass und wie bei uns in der Gruppe jeder auf jeden gewartet hat war vorbildlich.
Waren ja auch im Urlaub und nicht auf der Flucht.
Hab das mal an den Wartepositionen unseres Trailrakete Jockel dokumentiert. 






Position: Karl der Käfer
Ob er sich selber auf den Rücken gedreht hat oder es das Ergebnis eines Abwurfs war bleibt offen.
Die Position macht dem Nachzügler deutlich, hier wird keine Pause gemacht, hab nur auf dich gewartet, können gleich weiter.




Position: Die Schlafende
War die Nacht so hart oder musste er wirklich so lange warten?
Am Besten leise dran vorbei schleichen, er kommt dann schon nach.




Position: Mauerblümchen
Da man das Warten selten verkürzen, aber angenehm gestallten kann, 
zieht es sich in eine sonnige, windgeschützte Nische zurück.




Position: Die Ungeduldige
Mitten auf dem Trail sitzend, mit perfekter Sicht lauert er den Schlusslichtern auf.
Immer die Kamera unruhig in der Hand, schließlich wartet er nicht zum Spaß, sondern will ein gutes Motiv.




Position: Trailpolice
An ihm kommt keiner vorbei, der den Trail nicht vorschriftsmäßig rockt. 
Er ermahnt die Nachhut endlich die Bremsen aufzumachen und es laufen zu lassen.
Fahrfehler, Wackler oder gar Fußabsetzer werden hart bestraft.





Position: Die Leidende
Da sitzt er schon wieder und wartet.
Aber in der Gruppe wird auf den Langsamten gewartet, auch wenn man lieber den Trail am Stück fahren würde.
Aber insgeheim ist er um jede Pause froh, denn mit wiederkehrender Kraft fallen die nächsten Trailabschnitte leichter.





Position: Die Holde am Wegesrand
- Ohne Worte 


----------



## karstb (3. November 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Pyrenäen von Küste zu Küste ist eben nix für den Hausgebrauch, dauert zu lange.


Das geht schon in ca. 12 Tagen. Allerdings ist es ein anderes Reisen, irgendwie ein Mix aus Tourenradln und MTB. Bei Gelegenheit kann ich ja mal eine Beschreibung der schon mehrfach erwähnten Route aufschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. November 2010)

Ich hab mich fast naß gemacht vor lachen.   

Echt super, 

der ganze Bericht und besonders die letzte Bilderserie    

Mein Favorit:




Tobsn schrieb:


> Position: Die Leidende
> Da sitzt er schon wieder und wartet.
> Aber in der Gruppe wird auf den Langsamten gewartet, auch wenn man lieber den Trail am Stück fahren würde.
> Aber insgeheim ist er um jede Pause froh, denn mit wiederkehrender Kraft fallen die nächsten Trailabschnitte leichter.



Der Gesichtsausdruck spricht Bände 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## karstb (6. November 2010)

Dank des beständigen Wetters habe ich nun Zeit gefunden, ein paar Kommentare zu meinem PyrX aufzuschreiben. Zu finden bei wikiloc.


----------



## Tobsn (9. November 2010)

Bericht hab ich gelesen. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## Tobsn (15. November 2010)

Von Montag,  22.11. bis Mittwoch, 24.11. läuft jeweils von 19:30 - 20:15 Uhr auf Arte der Dreiteiler "Wilde Pyrenäen".
http://www.arte.tv/de/programm/242,day=3,week=47,year=2010.html


----------



## scylla (15. November 2010)

@karstb
hab gerade deinen Bericht durchgelesen... du hattest ja richtig Pech mit dem Wetter! Schade! Aber schöner Bericht 
Das hat auch was, von Küste zu Küste zu fahren. Aber ich bin doch  ziemlich froh, dass wir einfach ohne Ankunfts-Stress und Ziel auf den schönsten Trails im Kreis gefahren sind


----------



## Alexanf (21. November 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass es für die spezialized Schuhe ein Gewichtslimit von 80kg gibt. Vielleicht ist dies das Problem?


----------



## Alexanf (22. November 2010)

Wo war da die durability? 

Bis zu dem Tag war ich mit dem Schuh eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Wurde ihn immer noch als einen der besten AM-Schuhe für den Einsatz mit Cleats bezeichnen.
Aber dass er nach einem Tag laufen so zerfledert, zumal die Shimano es locker weg gesteckt haben.
Und ich bin nicht mehr gelaufen als die anderen. [/quote]


----------



## Alexanf (22. November 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Specialized Shuhe ein Gewichtslimit von 83Kg haben, somit macht das Geschehene schon ziemlich viel Sinn.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo war da die durability?
> 
> Bis zu dem Tag war ich mit dem Schuh eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
> Wurde ihn immer noch als einen der besten AM-Schuhe für den Einsatz mit Cleats bezeichnen.
> ...


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2011)

ich habe das schöne Regenwetter (ja inzwischen liegt hier kein Schnee mehr) genutzt die Tracks grob nach zubearbeiten und bei www.GPSies.de einzustellen.

Sorry, das es so lange gedauert hat.

Tag 1:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xhcnwfjvmtncioib
mit  42 km und 1.669 Hm

Tag 2:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=saooruaaflddvslq
mit  45 km und 1.976 Hm

Tag 3:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dtxjanpfbagoknoo
mit  30 km und 1.044 Hm

Tag 4:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=czwacvuysbfphxkj
mit  52 km und 1.556 Hm

Tag 5:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=egfqieprshswwprb
mit  51 km und 1.535 Hm

Tag 6:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zxwjlitnucktpedd
mit  30 km und 1.395 Hm

Tag 7:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ulyyxktwbzqvtyas
mit 64 km und 2.190 Hm

Tag 8:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wckxpwflaylxoaaz
mit 69 km und 1.097 Hm

Tag 9:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lialoalhtihtixwa
mit 60 km und 1.374 Hm

Tag 10:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unjopiacdmxgqdge
mit 48 km und 1.380 Hm

Tag 11:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iuorgywnighxvirs
mit 34 km und 1.348 Hm

Tag 12:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jwwllnulmrqtnicz
mit 47 km und 1.643 Hm

Tag 13:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xxntxwloxiwybnpm
mit 26 km und 643 Hm

Das sind in der Summe
598 km und 18850 Hm
Also im Mittel 46 km mit 1450 Hm pro Tag.
Auch wenn die Zahlen für einen leichten Cross sprechen, was es definitiv nicht so.

Wir (ich denke das sehen die anderen genauso) würden uns freuen, wenn ihr Feedback gebt falls ihr die Route oder einen Teil davon nachfahren solltet.
Beachtet bitte auch die ursprünglich geplante Strecke.
(Links sind im Thread zu finden.)
Besonders für Tag 4 (Pic du Midi) und den ausgelassen Tag 9.
Plan_VIII und Plan_IX sind wir in einer Etappe gefahren (Tag 8).
Auch der ausgelassenr Übergang am Tag 7 würde mich interessieren, ob dieser Sinn macht.
Für Tag 3 bin ich gespannt ob jemand eine Ausweichroute NICHT über Strasse findet.

Fragen zur Strecke, ... beantworten wir gerne.


Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Januar 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Wir (ich denke das sehen die anderen genauso) würden uns freuen, wenn ihr Feedback gebt falls ihr die Route oder einen Teil davon nachfahren solltet...


NEIN, ich denke nicht genauso.  
Ich will *vorher *wissen, ob jemand die Strecke oder Teile fährt.
Dann komm ich vielleicht mit.


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst einfach nicht genug. 

Ray


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2011)

also ich wäre auch sofort wieder dabei...


... wenn's nicht noch so viele andere berge und trails gäbe, die es noch zu entdecken gilt


----------



## Tobsn (17. Januar 2011)

Und nachdem ich am Freitag die Google Translate App aktualisiert habe ist auch Spanisch kein Problem mehr. 
Satz einsprechen, die Übersetzung kommt als Sprachausgabe.
Wirklich genial. 
Bisher zwar nur Englisch <--> Spanisch. 
Aber Englisch kann man ja.


----------



## Lemming (25. Januar 2011)

Moin
Ne nette Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Habe was ähnliches diesen Sommer vor und wollte mal fragen welches Kartenmaterial (Papier) ihr empfehlen könnt, bzw. anhand welcher Karten ihr geplant habt.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2011)

IGN 25k, diese sind top.

http://www.openrunner.com/
wurde gerade in einen anderen Thread genannt. 

Papierkarte setze ich keine mehr ein, ich verwende seit Juli 2009 nur noch digitale Rasterkarten auf meinem TwoNav Aventura.

Am Anfang des Threads habe ich auch eine passende Onlinekarte für die span. Seite genannt.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Papierkarte setze ich keine mehr ein, ich verwende seit Juli 2009 nur noch digitale Rasterkarten auf meinem TwoNav Aventura.



zum planen brauche ich (eigentlich) auch keine Papierkarte mehr
aber wie machst du das im Fall eines Geräte Ausfalls ?
gerade in Gebieten in denen ich mich nicht auskenne und vielleicht auch der Landessprache nicht mächtig bin (das geht ja u.U. schon in Bayern los...) habe ich gerne eine Karte im Rucksack


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2011)

So viel kann da schon nicht schiefgehen, wenn in der Gruppe zwei Navis und ein intelligentes Telefon vorhanden sind 
Das müsste schon sehr dumm laufen, wenn sich alle Geräte auf einmal verabschieden.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte @Tobsn auch eine Übersichts(papier)karte dabei.


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2011)

Auch eine Papierkarte kann kaputt gehen. 

Eigentlich findet man in Frankreich in jeden Dorf, die Möglichkeit die IGN-Karten zu kaufen.
Das ist in den Alpen genauso.
Ich würde daher bei Mehrtagestouren das Mehrgewicht an Papierkarten nur ungerne mitschleppen.
Eine Lsg. kann sein, das man die kritischen Bereiche (oberhalb von 2000m) als Fotokopie mitführt. 
Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall die Strecke sehr gut einprägen, das passiert beim Selberplanen aber automatisch.

Man kann nicht alles absichern, das ist halt so im Leben.
z.B. könnte der Rahmen oder schlimmeres brechen.
Deswegen schleppe ich keine 2 Rahmen mit.
(Okay, Vergleich hinkt etwas)

Ray

P.S.: scylla schrieb es schon: Wir hatten 2 GPSRs und ein Android Smartphone mit, ich glaube das reicht zur Absicherung.


----------



## Lemming (25. Januar 2011)

@rayc
Dank dir, den Service kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ist ja ähnlich den www.veloland.ch Karten. 
Ich bin was Karten und Navigation angeht sehr altmodisch, Papier und Kompass, das GPS max. als Backup zur Standortbestimming.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2011)

ok, bei so einer medialen Elektronik Übermacht innerhalb einer Gruppe braucht es wirklich keine Papierkarte mehr 

Bei meinen bisherigen Alpen Mehrtagestouren (2-3 Biker) war ich immer der mit der Elektronik, die Karten hat der andere aufgedrückt bekommen 
Bei der Solo Tour letztes Jahr nervte mich der Papierkram ziemlich, obwohl ich die schon ausgedünnt und abgeschnitten hatte
Was übrigens auch gut geht ist die Karte mit der Digiknipse zu fotografieren, das habe ich am Gardasee ausprobiert. Ein GPS fähiges Smartphone hat erst letztes Jahr (bei mir) Einzug  gefunden, da muss ich mich mal mit der (Notfall) Tauglichkeit  beschäftigen. Da wäre ja auch genug Platz um Karten aufzuspielen (notfalls als Bild) um im Ausland kein teuren Datendownload zu nutzen bzw. auch bei schlechter Netzabdeckung ohne Download auszukommen


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2011)

Lemming und Bjoern_u, jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Auch kommt der eine besser mit der Papierkarte und der andere besser mit einen GPS zurecht.
Das muss aber jeder für sich selbst rausfinden, was am besten passt.

Den Sprung zum Smartphone habe ich noch nicht gemacht, da war tobsn schneller. Ein Smartphone reicht, daher hatte ich den Kauf auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
Das Smartphone hatte einige Vorteile, tobsn hat die offenen WLANs genutzt um Wetter zu checken, Unterkünfte rauszusuchen und wer weis was alles zu tuen . Klar geht das auch auf "klassischen" Weg.


Ray

P.S.: Einen privaten Sherpa finde ich gut, muss ich mir auch zulegen


----------



## wulli (18. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Wärme wiedermal einen alten Tread auf .

Soeben von einem 2 Wöchigen PyrenäenX vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer zurückgekommen. Wir hatten einen grossen Singeltrail Anteil, mussten dafür aber auch ziemlich viele Hömies das Bike hochtragen.

Den unbearbeiteten Tracklog findet Ihr hier. Werde das Ganze noch aufbereiten und bei Gelegenheit einen Bericht veröffentlichen.

Jede Menge Wahnsinns Trails haben wir angetroffen...





Dafür musste aber meistens ziemlich hart geschuftet werden...





Hie und da gings aber auch ganz komfortabel...





Die Landschaften waren auf der ganzen Strecke wunderschön (Wenn man von ein paar üblen Skistationen absieht)...





Was auf dem Puigmal noch Spass machte...





...Hat uns am Ende um die letzten Trails ans Mittelmeer gebracht. Wir mussten aufgrund des extrem starken Windes absteigen und die letzten Kilometer auf Teer zurücklegen. Alles in allem was es aber trotzdem eine Hammertour!

Danke an Ray und Co für die Inspirationen!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Hat man vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer nicht eher Rückenwind? 
Letzte Woche scheint es Windtechnisch aber tatsächlich etwas heftiger zur Sache gegangen zu sein, siehe Stuntzis Erlebnisse.


----------



## rayc (19. September 2012)

Super!
Bin auf euren Bericht gespannt.

Ray


----------



## wulli (19. September 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hat man vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer nicht eher Rückenwind?
> Letzte Woche scheint es Windtechnisch aber tatsächlich etwas heftiger zur Sache gegangen zu sein, siehe Stuntzis Erlebnisse.



Hallo Fubbes

Die Richtung war nicht das Problem, sondern die Stärke! Nach dem coll de Noucreus, wäre der Trail auf einem Grat weitergegangen. Der Wind war aber dermassen stark, dass uns dies zu gefährlich war. Ich habe so etwas noch nie erlebt, bereits auf dem Pass musste man das Bike festhalten, damit es nicht weggewindet wurde und der böige Wind hat uns mehrmals umgeworfen. Wir sind dann über ein Tal runter zur Strasse. Dort hatten wir Rückenwind vom feinsten - 45km/h auf flacher Strecke! Aber zum Gümmelen mit dem MTB sind wir ja eigentlich nicht in die Pyrenäen gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (19. September 2012)

wulli schrieb:


> Aber zum *Gümmelen *mit dem MTB sind wir ja eigentlich nicht in die Pyrenäen gefahren ...


 
Das verstehen hier nur die Schweizer...


----------



## wulli (19. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das verstehen hier nur die Schweizer...



Du bist aber keine Schweizer und verstehst es trotzdem, oder? 

Pardon, Gümmelen = Rennradfahren.


----------



## isartrails (24. September 2012)

wulli schrieb:


> Du bist aber keine Schweizer und verstehst es trotzdem


Ich bin ja auch Kosmopolit


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

Liebe Pyrenäenfans . Hier findet Ihr den versprochenen Bericht zu unserer Tour.


----------



## FelixBaumann (7. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade beim Stöbern auf dieses Buch gestoßen:
Pyrenäencross mit dem Mountainbike
Scheint ganz neu zu sein und hat recht gute Kritiken...
hat das schon einer von euch bestellt? lohnt es sich?


----------



## hpfxxde (9. Juli 2013)

FelixBaumann schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Stöbern auf dieses Buch gestoßen:
> Pyrenäencross mit dem Mountainbike
> Scheint ganz neu zu sein und hat recht gute Kritiken...
> hat das schon einer von euch bestellt? lohnt es sich?



ich habe das Buch mal durchgeblättert.
ist toll gemacht, und nicht nur nur ein Reisebericht.
Sind neben der sehr detaillierten Beschreibung der Route und möglicher
Varianten auch viele Bildern und Infos zur Gegend drin.


----------



## martinizza (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Pyrenäenfans,

ich grabe den Pyrenäen-Thread jetzt nochmal aus, denn…nun sind WIR es, die Ende August unseren ersten Pyrenäentrip starten. Erstmal Dank an alle für alle Beiträge hier, allen voran an Ray+Nika+Jockel+Tobsn für die ausführlichen anschaulichen Infos aus 2009. Einige Teilstrecken werden wir übernehmen.

Wir fahren zu dritt eine Runde in den franz. und span. Zentralpyrenäen mit Start+Ziel Bagneres-de-Luchon, 8 Etappen, 460 km, etwa 17000 hm. Auf GPSies gibt’s die gesamte Runde hier http://www.gpsies.com/viewStages.do?fileId=illvvabwzgzuaklx und den Einstieg (Etappe 1) hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=illvvabwzgzuaklx .

GPSies summiert bei der Planung am PC übrigens die hm falsch (zu viele, jedenfalls in den steilen Bergen), die „wahren hm“ sind bei der kurzen Etappenbeschreibung angegeben.

Mittlerweile ist das Streckenangebot der Locales im Netz riesig, man muss eigentlich nur nach seinem Gusto aussuchen…und evtl. unterwegs ein wenig experimentieren. Lohnende Quellen waren für mich vor allem www.vttrack.fr , www.plani-cycles.fr , www.utagawavtt.com , www.vttour.fr, www.gpspirineo.com , http://es.wikiloc.com , www.visugpx.com

Rays „Wander-Tag 3“ umfahren wir mit unserer Etappe 3. Noch interessanter wäre hier die „direkte Linie“ vom Hourquette d‘Ancizan nach Artigues wie folgt:  Hourquette d’Ancizan -> Lac d’Arou  -> Col de Crabe  -> Lac de Montarrouye -> Crete des Gots -> Artigues.  Bis Col de Crabe ist der Wanderweg als Locale-Bikeroute beschrieben, der Rest wäre experimentell - *WAR JEMAND DORT UNTERWEGS*?  Vermutlich würde uns das zeitlich zu knapp - wir wollen spätnachmittags noch die letzte PicDuMidi-Gondel erreichen und den Ost-Trail zur Unterkunft in Artigue nehmen.

*Noch eine FRAGE*: Wer weiß, wie und wo man in LA MONGIE für 1 Nacht Unterkunft kriegt? Das wäre für uns (wie damals auch für Ray) strategisch günstiger als eine Übernachtung in Artigue. Die Typen in La Mongie reagieren auf Anfragen nicht, und im Netz findet man nur Chalets für 1 Woche…

Es wird spannend…wir freuen uns drauf! Klaus


----------



## isartrails (21. Juli 2014)

martinizza schrieb:


> ... wir wollen spätnachmittags noch die letzte PicDuMidi-Gondel erreichen und den Ost-Trail zur Unterkunft in Artigue nehmen.


Sehr interessant: Woher hast du die Info, dass die Gondel Biker befördert?
Ich nehme an, du meinst den Pic du Midi de Bigorre? Es gibt nämlich noch den Pic du Midi d'Ossau in der Nähe...

Meine zugegebenermaßen fast 14 Jahre alte Erfahrung mit dem Pic du Midi ist, dass man den damals komplett umbauten Gipfelbereich des Observatoriums selbst als Bergsteiger nicht betreten kann, mithin nur als zahlender Tourist über die Gondel erreichen darf und auch wieder verlassen...
Wir sind damals vom Col du Tourmalet aus eigener Kraft über eine verbotene Zubringerstraße zum Lac d'Oncet und zu Fuß auf den Pic du Midi, weil oben noch Baustelle war und wir uns durch ein Loch im Bauzaun hineingeschmuggelt hatten. Einmal drin, fiel man unter all den Touristen nicht mehr auf. Unser Rückweg zum Col war derselbe, wieder heimlich. Die Gondel selbst war gerade erst eröffnet worden.
Ob die Straßensperre am Col du Tourmalet noch existiert oder ob sie mittlerweile so ausgebaut wurde, dass man sie nicht mehr umklettern kann, wie ich noch vor 14 Jahren, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Auf Google StreetView ist sie noch zu sehen.
Dass die Gondel Biker befördert, würde mich angesichts des Nationalparkstatus wundern.

La Mongie lässt sich googeln und selbst mit geringsten Franzlösischkenntnissen erfährt man, dass das zuständige und nächstgelegene Tourismusbüro in Sainte-Marie-de-Campan liegt. La Mongie ist ja nicht mehr als eine Skistation, die im Sommer die Bügersteige hochklappt.


----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2014)

An Pic du Midi gibt es einen Bikepark!
Ich habe noch keinen Downhiller den Berg hoch fahren gesehen. 
http://www.picdumidi.com/web/fr/42-le-vtt-de-descente.php

In Mongie gibt es ein Tourismusbüro!
Wir waren 2010 ja dort  nur ans Telefon ist leider vorher keiner gegangen.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2014)

@wulli ist wohl zum ähnlichen Zeitpunkt unten in den Pyrenäen, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pyrenaeenx-2012-atlantik-zum-mittelmeer.614119/page-4#post-12109703

@martinizza evt. hat er Infos.

Ray


----------



## isartrails (21. Juli 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> An Pic du Midi gibt es einen Bikepark!


Scheint sich was getan zu haben in den letzten Jahren. Jahrelang durfte man nichtmal als Bergwanderer auf den Gipfel. Nur mit der Gondel. Dann auf massiven Druck aus Bergsteigerkreisen wurde der freie Zugang zu einer Aussichtsterrasse eingerichtet. Zugang zu Restaurant, Museum und Observatorium (und Toiletten) gab's nur gegen einen saftigen Eintrittspreis.
Die Fotos zeigen unsere damalige Auffahrtsroute (über die wir dann auch wieder abgefahren sind).
Die Seite verrät leider nicht, welche Strecken man benutzen darf (man befindet sich schließlich noch im Nationalpark). Wenn man sich schon für 36 Eumels hochgondeln lassen muss, würde man ja auch gerne erfahren, wie's wieder runtergeht.
Auf der Zufahrtswege-Seite steht, dass die alte Auffahrtsstraße für jeglichen Verkehr (auch für Fußgänger) gesperrt ist:
_*Important* : l'ancienne route à péage est interdite à toute circulation (véhicules et piétons), elle est particulièrement exposée aux chutes de pierres._
Das widerspricht ein wenig der Info in deinem Link. Und das obwohl beide auf derselben Webpage stehen.


----------



## rayc (24. Juli 2014)

Hie rein kleiner Bericht von der Transpyr-2014:

http://bikeboard.at/Board/Transpyr-2014-Race-Report-th199728

ray


----------



## martinizza (27. Juli 2014)

So, ich war jetzt ein paar Tage  offline…

@isartrails: offenbar hat sich einiges geändert in 14 Jahren. War sicher spannend damals für Euch...

Gondel Pic du Midi (de Bigorre) hier: http://www.picdumidi.com/web/fr/42-le-vtt-de-descente.php mit Downhillbikerbildern…

Dort heißt es: „Deux montées en téléphérique sont réservées chaque jour aux vététistes, du 1er juillet au 30 septembre soit 15 vélos au départ de la cabine de 8h50 et 15 autres à 16h45. Les tarifs applicables sont ceux en vigueur pour la visite du Pic du Midi, soit 36 € / adulte. Aucune réservation n'est nécessaire, veillez seulement à vous présenter un peu avant l'horaire qui vous intéresse.“

Der Satz „Reservierung nicht nötig“ stört mich ein wenig - was ist, wenn mehr Biker hoch wollen als die Gondel fasst?

Und weiter: „Information du vendredi 18 juillet: les travaux de déneigement de l'ancienne piste sont toujours en cours. Les engins dégagent la partie haute entre Sencours et la fin de la piste. Des cumuls de neige glacée sont encore très importants aux abords du site. L'ouverture aux VTT pourra vraisemblablement se faire à partir du jeudi 24 juillet.“ Man bastelt also noch, und voraussichtlich ab 24. Juli soll offen sein für (Downhill?)-Biker.

Den Satz mit der gesperrten Schotterpiste (wegen Steinschlag) hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.  Schaun mer mal…denn für den nächsten Tag wäre geplant, dort halb hochzufahren bis zum Col de Sencours 2378m und dann den Südwest-Downhill zu nehmen. Vielleicht kann man aus dem Satz schließen, dass das Steinschlaggebiet unterhalb des Lac d’Oncet liegt, denn als Downhiller nimmt man ab Col de Sencours gewöhnlich den Ost- oder Südwest-Trail und sicher nicht die Schotterpiste.

In Sachen Unterkunft in La Mongie hab ich mich schon halbtot gegoogelt…wochenweise werden Chalets vermietet, tageweise nicht…und wie Ray schon erfahren musste, telefonieren wollen sie offenbar nicht… Und dass wir so früh vor Ort in La Mongie sind, dass vor der Gondeltour noch Zeit für Unterkunftsuche bleibt, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

By the way: wenn Du mal eben 400 Euro übrig haben willst für Dich und Deine Liebste, kannst Du sogar auf dem Gipfel eine lauschige Nacht verbingen: http://www.picdumidi.com/nuits-au-sommet 

@Ray: danke für den Tipp zu wulli - ich werd ihn mal kontaktieren, er ist allerdings in die ganz andere Richtung unterwegs.


----------



## martinizza (30. Dezember 2014)

Jaaaa…bevor das Jahr sich verabschiedet: wir sind (natürlich schon lange) wieder zurück  von unserer Pyrenäenrunde (8 Etappen vom 30.8. bis 6.9.14).

Eigentlich reicht 1 Wort: IMPRESIONANTE!
Für uns war es eine rundum perfekte Pyrenäen-Tour, der erste Tag noch recht wolkenverhangen, dann aber nur noch bestes Wetter, kein Tropfen Regen, landschaftlich eindrucksvoll, und auch streckenmäßig hat alles Wichtige (auch die ungewissen Schlüsselstellen) funktioniert.  Und kein echtes Radlproblem…

Wir hatten 8 Etappen / 440 km / 15.300 hm rauf / 17.300 hm runter wegen zweimal Gondelnutzung zum Pla d'Adet und auf den Pic du Midi.
Die gefahrene Route: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vajexnfpgwqalnnb
Die geplante Route: http://www.gpsies.com/viewStages.do?fileId=illvvabwzgzuaklx

Danke nochmals für diverse Tipps und Erzählungen, vieles davon hat sich gelohnt, in die Tour einzubauen.
Geradezu paradiesisch war die Übernachtung in Laspuna beim Luis, nach unserer längsten Etappe (13 Stunden) ein Super-Abendessen bei Sunset im Freien.

Zwei richtig gute Entscheidungen waren (1) die Port-de-Boucharo-Überquerung von Gavarnie nach San Nicolas durch ein kleines Stückchen Franzosen-Nationalpark morgens um 8 (Aufbruch Gavarnie 6 Uhr), um evtl. Rangern aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und (2) die letzte Tagesgondel auf den Pic du Midi du Bigorre mit anschließendem Supertrail über Col de Sencours und Pont des Vaquès nach La Mongie (dort Übernachtung!). Tatsächlich haben wir am nächsten Morgen festgestellt, dass die Schotterpiste am Col Tourmalet zum Lac d'Oncet noch komplett gesperrt war (man las was von Erdrutsch, dort waren jede Menge Bagger+LKWs zugange).

Ich sach nur: Pyrenäen lohnen sich!! Impresionante )


----------



## p100473 (1. Januar 2015)

hallo martinizza,
gibts auch ein paar bilder von eurer runde?
wir waren-ähnlich isartrails-  vor ca. 10 Jahren 2 mal in der gegend und hatten damals die strecke Mittelmeer-Atlantik in 2 variationen befahren. deshalb hängt mein herz immer noch ein wenig an dieser grandiosen, meist touristisch wenig verseuchten landschaft und ihren menschen. würde sofort wieder hinfahren.
VO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (1. Januar 2015)

martinizza schrieb:


> Tatsächlich haben wir am nächsten Morgen festgestellt, dass die Schotterpiste am Col Tourmalet zum Lac d'Oncet noch komplett gesperrt war (man las was von Erdrutsch, dort waren jede Menge Bagger+LKWs zugange).


Erzähl mal ein wenig genauer: Wie hat sich die Sperrung denn dargestellt? Und wie willst du jede Menge Bagger und LKWs gesehen haben, wenn ihr laut eurem Track gar nicht in die gesperrte Schotterstraße rein seid? Am Pass selbst ist ja für Baufahrzeuge nicht wirklich Platz.
Sieht die Situation am Abzweig immer noch so aus wie auf Google Stretview oder muss man sich das jetzt anders vorstellen?


----------



## martinizza (3. Januar 2015)

@p100473: Bilder? Ja, ungefähr 1000 )  Volkmar, ein paar Promille davon habe ich ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen…
Und volle Zustimmung, Landschaft und Leute in den Pyrenäen sind auch zehn Jahre nach Deinen Touren reichlich grandios. Wenn die Anreise nicht so weit wäre…

@isartrails: Jo mei, Du glaubst einem ja gar nix…
Also, bei der Auffahrt (werktags 2.9.14) von La Mongie zum Col Tourmalet gab es ein paar Stellen, wo man ganz gut sehen (und hören) konnte, dass da oben (irgendwo rund um die Schotterpiste) Baustellengetümmel tobte. Der Abzweig selbst wird wohl ausgesehen haben „wie immer“: siehe Bild. Jedenfalls Gitter, Verbotsschilder auch für Wanderer… Nun ist keiner gezwungen, das zu beachten, aber wir jedenfalls sahen keinen Grund, uns auf eine langweilige Schotterpiste bis fast zum Lac d’Oncet mit ungewissen Hindernissen einzulassen, schließlich waren wir am Vortag ganz oben und hatten bei stimmungsvollem Spätnachmittagssonnenlicht einen tollen Trail unter den Stollen…


----------



## offa (7. März 2015)

Tobsn schrieb:


> *TAG 8*
> Col du Pourtalet - Torla
> 
> Heute machen wir aus zwei Etappen Eine.
> ...



Guten Abend , ihr Tapferen !
*Erst mal mindestens 10-fachen Dank für so! einen Tourbericht im Forum!*

Zuerst meine eigentlichen Fragen:
*1. Hat sich schon jemand gemeldet, der die Extra-Runde zwischen Biescas und Broto über den Pico de Yesero genommen hat ? *
Die Karten von Komoot oder GPSies haben die Wege teilweise gar nicht verzeichnet.
Allerdings ist in der Satellitenansicht jeder Meter der breiten Schotterauffahrt zu erkennen, sowie auch der schöne Pfad über den Kammrücken und der vermutete Trail nach Broto.
Nicht dass das privado ist oder sonstwie gesperrt sein könnte.. das wäre schade

*2. Habt ihr selbst mal von Torla einen Blick nach Westen spendiert, um zu schauen, wie der ursprünglich geplante Trail hinunter nach Torla ausgesehen hätte ? Oder ein getroffen, der mal davon gehört hat ?*
Also ich meine den, für den man sich kurz vorm Ziel noch mal extra 400 Höhenmeter einbaut - was für ne coole Maso-Planung.. 

Kurzer Hintergrund:
Wir planen so eine Rundtour mit 7..8 Biketagen. 
Start/Ziel machen wir vom Wetter abhängig - wir lassen dann Auto da stehen wo es gerade schöner ist/bleiben soll (F/ES Seite).
Zeitraum Ende Juli / Anfang August - wenn Wetter sehr gut, werden evtl Unterkünfte knapp und wir überlegen mit Biwak ohne Zelt. Die Wege sind dann natürlich trotzdem voll.. Wenn Wetter nur 'mittelgut', dürfte es auch immer Unterkünfte geben.
Vielleicht legen wir uns auch noch eine reine F und ES Tour zurecht - ja nachdem was noch an Info zu Sonderbedingungen wie Ferienzeiten etc. zusammen kommt.

Wir lassen dann natürlich eure 3.Etappe aus .. und tapsen dafür in ein paar andere "müsste eigentlich gut gehen" Dinger rein.

Ich klickere mir momentan die Etappen im Komoot Portal zusammen, um so Stück für Stück einen Überblick zu bekommen (bin grad bei 10).
Eure zusammengelegte 8. 'fühlt' sich wirklich gut und sehr stimmig an. Mir fiel nur irgendwann der hohe Straßenanteil auf. Nur deshalb schaute ich da jetzt etwas genauer hin. 
Ich habe schon nach grundsätzlich anderen Übergängen von Westen kommend nach Torla gesucht - da ist echt nix. 
Weiter im Norden der GR11 über 2500m - an den vielen schönen Seen vorbei - ist sinnlos da mit mind. 800Hm schleppen. Evtl auch noch National-Park (?) und Bikeverbot
Völlig anders geht nur noch die 'Abkürzung' von Gavarnie nach Torla. (der andere PyrX Bericht)

Also wir sind noch in der Vorplanung und sortieren noch. Nicht gesagt dass wir da lang müssen.
Also nur wenn ihr was gehört habt - dann haut es hier rein - ansonsten lassen wir den schönen Thread weiter ruhen ;-)


----------



## isartrails (29. Januar 2022)

@Tobsn Sorry, wenn ich den Thread aus der Gruft hole. Sind eure Tracks noch irgendwo online?
Gpsies funzt nicht mehr und Alltrails rückt nix raus, wenn man über die Originalladressen klickt.


----------



## Jockel2 (29. Januar 2022)

Der Ray hat damals geplant und navigiert. Den solltest Du anschreiben. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er den Track noch hat.

LG Jockel


----------



## p100473 (30. Januar 2022)

FelixBaumann schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Stöbern auf dieses Buch gestoßen:
> Pyrenäencross mit dem Mountainbike


Buch ist gut zu lesen und übersichtlich für die Planung.
Man sollte nur wissen, dass viele Strecken eher Schotterwege sind und weniger Trails. 
Muss man eben sehen, wie man diese Routenführung in seine Tour einbauen möchte.


----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Buch ist gut zu lesen und übersichtlich für die Planung.


Buch kenn ich, finde ich ... naja. 
Da finde ich in spanischen und französischen Foren deutlich bessere Quellen.
Aber ich wollte auch gerne die Tracks dieses Threads hier studieren (und adressier das mal an @rayc ).


----------



## p100473 (30. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Buch kenn ich, finde ich ... naja.


Du als Journalist siehst das natürlich aus einem etwas anderen Blickwinkel.
Für mich als "einfachen Biker" war es seinerzeit interessant, eine etwas andere Streckenführung und zusätzliche Anregungen für einen Pyrenäen X zu bekommen. Wir haben einige Tage oder Teile von Tagen aus dem Buch gefahren und die waren landschaftlich sehr schön, nicht gerade mit trails "gespickt", gute Übernachtungs Tipps. Und mir hat gefallen, dass überall Alternativen aufgeführt waren. 
Es sind  übersichtliche Teilkarten drin und Höhenprofile. Also ich brauche nicht viel mehr, um eine Tour planen zu können. 
Ich halte mich eh selten nur an Vorgaben anderer und kann aus Karten (digital aber auch Papier) rel. gut erschließen, ob eine Strecke interessant für mich ist oder nicht. Außerdem habe ich noch genug andere "Infoquellen"....
SG


----------



## p100473 (30. Januar 2022)

offa schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand gemeldet, der die Extra-Runde zwischen Biescas und Broto über den Pico de Yesero genommen hat ?


Den sind wir seinerzeit nicht gefahren, sollte aber gehen.
Wir sind seinerzeit- Grund weiß ich nimmer- viel weiter südlich über die Punta las Patrias, ca. 1900 m und über die verlassenen Dörfer Salsa und Bergua und dann weiter Fiscal/Broto. Sehr einsam!
da gibt es auch noch weitere Varianten.


----------

